# ¿Te parece bien que una persona casada tenga amigos del sexo opuesto y quede a solas a pasear o comer o tomar café?



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Curiosidad.


----------



## Patoso (13 Feb 2022)

Ve tomando calcio.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Feb 2022)

Entro pero no me apetece contestar


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Feb 2022)

Me aparece normal


----------



## amputado (13 Feb 2022)

me parece normal que quiera hacerlo
y tambien me parece normal que la pareja decida pedir el divorcio o irse de putas para compensarlo
una de cal y otra de putas


----------



## OCALO (13 Feb 2022)

No lo permito, en relaciones que NO SEAN LIBERALES.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Feb 2022)

Dependeria del contexto, pero tampoco seria lo mismo que quedasen para pasear o para tomar un cafe.


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Feb 2022)

Yo lo hago y no pasa nada


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Dependeria del contexto, pero tampoco seria lo mismo que quedasen para pasear o para tomar un cafe.



¿Cual te parece bien?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Feb 2022)

No me parece mal, pero puede ser muy peligroso.
Por cierto, en 3.º de BUP, en clase, yo me sentaba al lado de una chica; una vez entró en el aula su novio (no estudiante de ese instituto) para decirle algo, y nos vio juntos —juntos porque estábamos sentados en el mismo pupitre, en actitud escolar, estudiando, nada más—; luego se fue y no pasó nada. También le invité un día a tomar un café, y aceptó. No hubo nada entre nosotros dos, solo compañerismo como lo podía haber entre dos estudiantes masculinos de la misma aula, nada más. Un día le pregunté a ella si, por habernos visto juntos, tendría celos. Me respondió: "No, claro que no; él confía en mí."


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Yo lo hago y no pasa nada



¿Y si ven a tu pareja con otra del sexo opuesto paseando a solas por un parque te parece bien?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿Cual te parece bien?



Pues eso, depende. Aunque de todas formas, a mi me mosquearia bajo cualquier circunstancia, porque yo seria incapaz de quedar con una mujer sin pensar en la posibilidad de poder tirarmela. Nunca he creido en la amistad hombre-mujer.


----------



## Lian (13 Feb 2022)

Tener amigos con los que hacer vida fuera de la pareja, es sano y necesario. Que te absorba todo el tiempo y la vida en general la pareja, no es sano ni bueno a largo plazo...

Tengo un conocido que al haber hecho toda su vida con la pareja y dejar de lado a los amigos, se ha dado cuenta de que es lo peor que ha podido hacer una vez que ella le ha dado puerta después de unos cuantos años, para re-hacer su vida...

Una cosa es tener amistades fuera de la relación con las que quedar para tomar unas cañas, un café, ir a un centro comercial y ponerte al día y no perder el contacto, y otra muy distinta es tener amistades para ir de vacaciones, puentes, fines de semana y cosas del estilo que son mas de vida de soltero/a y que se deben hacer con la pareja y solo con la pareja. Yo al menos lo veo así.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Feb 2022)

Si lo conoce el marido no hay problema. Pero es bastante raro. Sería un marica o algo así.


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Antiguamente tampoco les gustaba a ciertos hombres que las mujeres trabajaran en profesiones de hombres....o hicieran topless.


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Tener amigos con los que hacer vida fuera de la pareja, es sano y necesario. Que te absorba todo el tiempo y la vida en general la pareja, no es sano ni bueno a largo plazo...
> 
> Tengo un conocido que al haber hecho toda su vida con la pareja y dejar de lado a los amigos, se ha dado cuenta de que es lo peor que ha podido hacer una vez que ella le ha dado puerta después de unos cuantos años, para re-hacer su vida...
> 
> Una cosa es tener amistades fuera de la relación con las que quedar para tomar unas cañas, un café, ir a un centro comercial y ponerte al día y no perder el contacto, y otra muy distinta es tener amistades para ir de vacaciones, puentes, fines de semana y cosas del estilo que son mas de vida de soltero/a y que se deben hacer con la pareja y solo con la pareja. Yo al menos lo veo así.



Pero en un pueblo que se conocen todos, ¿te parece bien que tu pareja esté paseando a solas una tarde entera con otra del sexo opuesto y después se vayan a cenar juntos?


----------



## Sesino6 (13 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Curiosidad.



Respuesta corta. No.
Respuesta larga . No.


----------



## PiterWas (13 Feb 2022)

A mi me parece bien que las mujeres de otros se vengan de paseo conmigo, si me tiene que presentar al mongolo de su marido para que este tranquilo tampoco hay problema

La nutricion es buenisima porque sus maridos suelen ser progres o rojos, algo bueno habia que sacar de todo esto


----------



## Erich Weiss (13 Feb 2022)

Yo lo hago, y bastante. Si son amistades verdaderas no veo el problema.


----------



## PiterWas (13 Feb 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Si son amistades verdaderas no veo el problema



Eso les digo yo a los maridos , y ellos tan contentos

Si quieres podria ser un buen amigo verdadero de tu mujer


----------



## Erich Weiss (13 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo muchas amigas y quedo con ellas casi a diario. Obviamente no se dan situaciones íntimas, no cenamos a la luz de las velas. Pero sí he ido a desayunar a casa de alguna con ella y sus hijos (sin estar el marido), he comido muchas veces con otras, y de senderismo me he ido un montón de veces. A veces viene una y a veces varias, y todos tan felices. Jamás se me ocurriría intentar nada con ellas.


----------



## PiterWas (13 Feb 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Yo tengo muchas amigas y quedo con ellas casi a diario. Obviamente no se dan situaciones íntimas, no cenamos a la luz de las velas. Pero sí he ido a desayunar a casa de alguna con ella y sus hijos (sin estar el marido), he comido muchas veces con otras, y de senderismo me he ido un montón de veces. A veces viene una y a veces varias, y todos tan felices. Jamás se me ocurriría intentar nada con ellas.



Resumiendo, eres maricon


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Feb 2022)

Mmmm toda amistad implica un mayor o menor grado de exclusividad y eso es lo que resulta difícil gestionar.
No es solo, ni mucho menos, cuestión de polbos.


----------



## electricogrado (13 Feb 2022)

Tienes pareja y queda con gente del sexo opuesto ?


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Yo tengo muchas amigas y quedo con ellas casi a diario. Obviamente no se dan situaciones íntimas, no cenamos a la luz de las velas. Pero sí he ido a desayunar a casa de alguna con ella y sus hijos (sin estar el marido), he comido muchas veces con otras, y de senderismo me he ido un montón de veces. A veces viene una y a veces varias, y todos tan felices. Jamás se me ocurriría intentar nada con ellas.



¿Y los maridos qué opinan?


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

¿Y qué se vayan al cine juntos?


----------



## PiterWas (13 Feb 2022)

Osea que aceptas ser un cornudo 

LOOOL


----------



## Lian (13 Feb 2022)

@Proto, no se la edad que tienes, pero me da que eres un crío porque si te planteas esto es porque no has avanzado ni vivido lo suficiente como para darte cuenta de ciertas cosas, o eso, o eres muy ingenuo.

Tu crees que si tu pareja quisiera follar con otro tío te enterarías, sea del pueblo, del pueblo de al lado o de fuera? si no entiendes esto entonces no has entendido nada de lo que he dicho antes, a pesar de que te lo han intentando explicar.

Si tengo pareja en la que confío (si no confío, no sería mi pareja y sería una folla-amiga, aventura, rollo o como lo quieras llamar) podrá quedar con sus amigos/compañeros de trabajo o de gimnasio para tomar café o unas cañas porque entre otras cosas, dependiendo del tiempo que llevase con ella es probable que los haya conocido antes que a mi, o por igual, pero en cualquier caso, si en una pareja hay confianza y respeto uno podrá estar tranquilo, y si no la hay entonces es que esa pareja no debería seguir adelante, o lo que digo antes, no sería una pareja si no una amistad con la que divertirse.

Por lo demás vuelvo a decir lo mismo, si me quieren poner los cuernos no me voy a enterar, así que, que mas me da que ella quede con un amigo a tomar una caña, a comer o lo que sea porque yo trabajo o no puedo? si quiere serme infiel no me voy a enterar... una mujer es mucho mas discreta que un hombre a la hora de engañar... teniendo en cuenta el punto A, el de las amistades fuera de la pareja y la confianza entre la pareja, no debería de haber problemas. Otra cosa es que ahora sea mucho mas difícil tener algo serio, duradero y leal al 100% con alguien.

No se si lo entiendes ahora...


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> @Proto, no se la edad que tienes, pero me da que eres un crío porque si te planteas esto es porque no has avanzado ni vivido lo suficiente como para darte cuenta de ciertas cosas, o eso, o eres muy ingenuo.
> 
> Tu crees que si tu pareja quisiera follar con otro tío te enterarías, sea del pueblo, del pueblo de al lado o de fuera? si no entiendes esto entonces no has entendido nada de lo que he dicho antes, a pesar de que te lo han intentando explicar.
> 
> ...



Pero me refiero no a engañar en sí, si no que te parezca mal y una falta de respeto. Por ejemplo que tú pareja vaya a comer a casa de un amigo que está soltero, que tu pareja vaya al cine con otro amigo, que tu pareja vaya a pasear por el parque solo con 1 amigo. 

Lo de tener amistades en grupo es normal pero estar solo con uno a solas ¿lo ves bien?. Además aquí la mayoría lo ve mal ¿que pasa que son cavernicolas?


----------



## PiterWas (13 Feb 2022)

Y tu no tienes comprension del puterio , porque eres tan sumamente ignorante que no sabes que si se lo pones facil te los va a poner si o si

Tu la dices, cariño vete con quien quieras que si me los vas a poner me los vas a poner igual, pues va ella y dice.... de puta madre , dabuten 

LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Lian (13 Feb 2022)

Pues es que chico, tengo el concepto de que una pareja no es una propiedad, podrá salir y relacionarse con quien quiera.

*" Lo de tener amistades en grupo es normal pero estar solo con uno a solas ¿lo ves bien?. Además aquí la mayoría lo ve mal ¿que pasa que son cavernicolas? "*

En relación a esto, aquí hay mucha gente que NO tiene vida social, que esperas que digan??? lo que diga la marea...


----------



## PiterWas (13 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> aquí la mayoría lo ve mal ¿que pasa que son cavernicolas?



No lo que pasa es que tu eres un creeenprincesas


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> @Proto, no se la edad que tienes, pero me da que eres un crío porque si te planteas esto es porque no has avanzado ni vivido lo suficiente como para darte cuenta de ciertas cosas, o eso, o eres muy ingenuo.
> 
> Tu crees que si tu pareja quisiera follar con otro tío te enterarías, sea del pueblo, del pueblo de al lado o de fuera? si no entiendes esto entonces no has entendido nada de lo que he dicho antes, a pesar de que te lo han intentando explicar.
> 
> ...



¿Y también te parece bien que quede con todos sus ex a tomar café y pasear?


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Pues es que chico, tengo el concepto de que una pareja no es una propiedad, podrá salir y relacionarse con quien quiera.



¿Entonces para que tanto compromiso quieren las mujeres si después quedan con cualquiera, sus ex y demás? 
Sería una relación liberal como dijo uno antes.


----------



## Lian (13 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿Y también te parece bien que quede con todos sus ex a tomar café y pasear?



Por que iba a querer quedar con todos sus ex??? me lo explicas?


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Por que iba a querer quedar con todos sus ex??? me lo explicas?



Porque mantenga amistad como con otros.


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Si no es de tu propiedad ¿tampoco te importa que se relacione con delincuentes, drogadictos, ludópatas, y se junte con borrachos y se vaya de discotecas?


----------



## Lian (13 Feb 2022)

UN ex, normalmente es un ex por algo, y generalmente, no se llevan bien como para quedar a tomar café, si se ven es por tema críos y tal, tengo amistades en esa situación y no quedan con las ex para tomar café...

Rizas el rizo porque si o eres así en tu día a día???

PD: me corroboras que al final, eres muy tonto chico. Venga, a tomar por culo al ignore que no das para mas.


----------



## perrosno (13 Feb 2022)

Que cada cual haga lo que quiera, cada uno somos un mundo


----------



## Erich Weiss (13 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿Y los maridos qué opinan?



Pues a veces vienen, aunque mis amigas son ellas. Nos llevamos todos bien porque yo me visto por los pies. Si fuera un garrulo como alguno de los que aquí escriben, no tendría amigas ni perro que me ladrase.


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Pues a veces vienen, aunque mis amigas son ellas. Nos llevamos todos bien porque yo me visto por los pies. Si fuera un garrulo como alguno de los que aquí escriben, no tendría amigas ni perro que me ladrase.



Eres gay?


----------



## NCB (13 Feb 2022)

LOOOOOL hilo cuckholdero 100%


----------



## warlok (13 Feb 2022)

Yo lo hago ,mi mujer lo tien prohibido


----------



## Proto (13 Feb 2022)

¿A cuál?


----------



## PiterWas (14 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Eres gay?



Es gay


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Feb 2022)

Para mi si, para ella no, de todas maneras no tengo ese problema, es muy cerrada.

Y ya las que quedan con sus ex... cuernos seguros... yo quedé con mi ex para tomar un café y acabamos follando, la brillante idea se le ocurrió a otra ex "moderna", porque pobre chica después de tantos años no querer quedar con ella cuando paso por donde vive...


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Feb 2022)

@Proto, bot cagahilos, nunca hopinas nada, sólo generas tráfico marrulleramente, como no te apliques e hinques los codos vas a suspender el test de Turing y te van a despiezar en alguna _sweat shop _india con olor a curry y a cagadas a medio cocer, alimaña.

DEP en C+.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Yo tengo muchas amigas y quedo con ellas casi a diario. Obviamente no se dan situaciones íntimas, no cenamos a la luz de las velas. Pero sí he ido a desayunar a casa de alguna con ella y sus hijos (sin estar el marido), he comido muchas veces con otras, y de senderismo me he ido un montón de veces. A veces viene una y a veces varias, y todos tan felices. Jamás se me ocurriría intentar nada con ellas.



Por fin alguien como tiene que ser


----------



## Aventino (14 Feb 2022)

No existe la amistad entre el hombre y la mujer.


----------



## Autómata (14 Feb 2022)

Algo me ha enseñado la vida: cuando tu pareja te hable de otro hombre, aunque quiera destacar que solo es un amigo, que no tienes porque preocuparte, *que no le gusta *, que te lo quiere presentar, etc..... desconfía..... SIEMPRE pasa algo.
Las infidelidades de los hombres son solo sexo, las de las mujeres llevan consigo una implicación emocional que se cultiva en ese tipo de amistades. 

Yo también era de los de "se pueden tener amigos del sexo opuesto, teniendo pareja" y tal, la confianza y blablabla. Pero luego las ostias me enseñaron lo contrario.

P.D. Yo tengo amigas, que son SOLO amigas. Quizá solo es aplicable a si surge alguien "nuevo" de la nada.....


----------



## eltonelero (14 Feb 2022)

He puesto depende y contexto. 
Si son amigos de muchos años pues imagino que ok. 
Si va a tomarse cafeses con el monitor pollatatuada del gym pues adios relación.


----------



## Lubinillo (14 Feb 2022)

la carne es debil


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Feb 2022)

No es puta, que me lo ha dicho ella.
Y el de la cama no es su ex, es el pintor que está cubriendo los muebles del dormitorio para pintar el techo.


----------



## Cognome (14 Feb 2022)

Antes de las redes sociales, y cuando no existía el WhatsApp de los cojones, pues dependiendo del contexto, pues ok.
Actualmente me parece peligroso, encima con los años y la experiencia, uno ya no cree en nadie, así que no. A menos que el tipo esté ultracasado, carca católico o algo así.


----------



## Ricohombre (14 Feb 2022)

La verdadera amistad solo se da entre hombres bajo determinadas circunstancias (compañeros de caza, de armas, de gimnasio) lo demás son tontearías. La amistad con personas del sexo opuesto es algo antinatural no estamos hechos para ello, lo que ocurre es que hoy a cualquier cosa se le llama amistad.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (14 Feb 2022)

Nunca he tenido una pareja medianamente seria porque hoy en día es un coñazo, ya ni te digo el tema del matrimonio.

Pero en caso de tenerla no me gustaría ni un pelo que la pava se fuera con uno que vete tú a saber si es su amigo o qué.
Anda que no conozco yo a subnormales con pareja que han dejado que su piba quedara con amigos y luego al cornudillo de turno le ha dejado la tía por el amigo.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Si son amigos de muchos años pues imagino que ok



Vamos a ver si te enteras pvto panolis una mujer que tiene amigos a parte de ser una zorra tiene un problema gordo en la azotea


----------



## PiterWas (14 Feb 2022)

A los que no hemos respondido si no nos va ha abandonar ninguna zorra porque no nos emparejamos con ese tipo de zorras , mejor es follarlas que aguantarlas

Tu preocupate de aguantar las tontadas de tu mujer y ser un buen perrito que si acaso luego yo me la follo haciendome pasar por su amigo


----------



## Erich Weiss (14 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Eres gay?



Hetero y guapo, ¿algo más que quieras saber?


----------



## Engraved (14 Feb 2022)

Yo quedo con casadas (amigas de hace muchos años) para comer, tomar un café, etc. y no melasfo.


----------



## Kelbek (14 Feb 2022)

Engraved dijo:


> Yo quedo con casadas (amigas de hace muchos años) para comer, tomar un café, etc. y no melasfo.



Para que quedas con ellas entonces? Se me ocurren mil cosas mejor que hacer que perder la mañana de forma tan tonta


----------



## Proto (14 Feb 2022)

Engraved dijo:


> Yo quedo con casadas (amigas de hace muchos años) para comer, tomar un café, etc. y no melasfo.



¿A solas? ¿y que opinan los mariditos?


----------



## Engraved (14 Feb 2022)

Kelbek dijo:


> Para que quedas con ellas entonces? Se me ocurren mil cosas mejor que hacer que perder la mañana de forma tan tonta



¿Para qué quedar con gente? Se llama amistad, socializar...


----------



## Engraved (14 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿A solas? ¿y que opinan los mariditos?



Si. Los maridos no sé qué opinan.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Feb 2022)

Engraved dijo:


> Se llama amistad, socializar



Pero que vas a socializar con una zorra pvto subnormal


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Feb 2022)

electricogrado dijo:


> Tienes pareja y queda con gente del sexo opuesto ?



Es gays.


----------



## Proto (14 Feb 2022)

conclusión que tu ya solo buscas cosas liberales, libertad y 0 compromisos con tipas que después se van a ir con otro o te están faltando el respeto quedando con pavos......... y estas tipas son las que quieren compromiso, casarse e hijos, vaya fauna, .......plan kalergi win........cada uno en su casita tranquilito...y sin hijos, jaja


----------



## Proto (14 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Pero que vas a socializar con una zorra pvto subnormal



Fiendzone es un éxito para quien no tiene una mujer que percutir.


----------



## Proto (14 Feb 2022)

Después que hay un 70% divorcios, si están todas jijeando por todos lados.....


----------



## PiterWas (14 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Fiendzone es un éxito para quien no tiene una mujer que percutir.



Si, un exito de postureo, el pensara que la gente al verle con su amiguita creera que es su pareja y el disfrutara el momento de subidon de ego , luego cuando llega a su casa se hace una paja pensado lo que pudo ser y no fue


----------



## Proto (14 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Si, un exito de postureo, el pensara que la gente al verle con su amiguita creera que es su pareja y el disfrutara el momento de subidon de ego , luego cuando llega a su casa se hace una paja pensado lo que pudo ser y no fue



Esperando a que se separe alguna casada, de 10 hay un 70% que se divorcio, es cuestión de esperar....dando palique.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Esperando a que se separe alguna casada, de 10 hay un 70% que se divorcio, es cuestión de esperar....dando palique.



Y cuando eso pase su amiguita recien divorciada le contara que se siente liberada y se esta follando a dos maromos por dia via tinder, que se esta follando a todo cristo menos a el por ser un cielo de amiguito que le pone el hombro para llorar y comprende lo puta que es

Esa es la vida de los friendzone


----------



## Proto (14 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Y cuando eso pase su amiguita recien divorciada le contara que se siente liberada y se esta follando a dos maromos por dia via tinder, que se esta follando a todo cristo menos a el por ser un cielo de amiguito que le pone el hombro para llorar y comprende lo puta que es
> 
> Esa es la vida de los friendzone



Y le contará todas las guarradas que hace en la cama con esos maromos, y debajo de la mesa algo implosionando...


----------



## Caddy (14 Feb 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No me parece mal, pero puede ser muy peligroso.
> Por cierto, en 3.º de BUP, en clase, yo me sentaba al lado de una chica; una vez entró en el aula su novio (no estudiante de ese instituto) para decirle algo, y nos vio juntos —juntos porque estábamos sentados en el mismo pupitre, en actitud escolar, estudiando, nada más—; luego se fue y no pasó nada. También le invité un día a tomar un café, y aceptó. No hubo nada entre nosotros dos, solo compañerismo como lo podía haber entre dos estudiantes masculinos de la misma aula, nada más. Un día le pregunté a ella si, por habernos visto juntos, tendría celos. Me respondió: "No, claro que no; él confía en mí."



Eso es que no te vio como una amenaza. Te percibió betilla.

Tendrías que haber aprovechado esa ventaja estratégica para meter cuello.


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Feb 2022)

Curiosamente eso lo hacen las mujeres con novio/marido y el hombre se tiene que joder y aguantar, cuando es un casado que queda con otra para cafes o jijijijeo es una falta de respeto y una machirulada.


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Feb 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Algo me ha enseñado la vida: cuando tu pareja te hable de otro hombre, aunque quiera destacar que solo es un amigo, que no tienes porque preocuparte, *que no le gusta *, que te lo quiere presentar, etc..... desconfía..... SIEMPRE pasa algo.



Es que siempre es asi, es un testeo o que inconscientemente se sienten culpables y quieren convencerse de que no pasa nada.

Siempre suele ser un 'pesado' que le escribe a veces.


----------



## Autómata (14 Feb 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Es que siempre es asi, es un testeo o que inconscientemente se sienten culpables y quieren convencerse de que no pasa nada.
> 
> Siempre suele ser un 'pesado' que le escribe a veces.



Eso incluye incidentes en plan "mi jefe me tocó la cadera en la convención de la empresa después de dos copas" , dicho así como quitándole importancia y anecdótico .......... ya lo siguiente es darle lustre a la cornamenta....


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Feb 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Eso incluye incidentes en plan "mi jefe me tocó la cadera en la convención de la empresa después de dos copas" , dicho así como quitándole importancia y anecdótico .......... ya lo siguiente es darle lustre a la cornamenta....



Es que el origen de todas estas anécdotas es porque ellas lo consienten y participan en el flirteo, un hombre no se va a propasar con una mujer a no ser que ella le de señales y si él hace algo que a ella no le gusta ella va a ponerle freno rápidamente, y si los toqueteos y demás siguen repitiéndose es porque él ve que sus insinuaciones son bien recibidas. No hay otra...

Es jodido, porque en estas estás vendido. Si te cabreas te dirán que eres un inseguro, si no haces nada es que te da igual... En estas situaciones lo mejor es hacerse el loco e ir buscando un reemplazo, porque te ha tocado una tarada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

*Si soy yo, si. Si es ella, ni de coña.*

¿Por qué? Pues porque son mis reglas, reglas que por cierto expongo de manera diáfama cuando empiezo a conocer a una chica para una relación seria. Lógicamente hay espacio para algunas excepciones, como son gente de su familia a la que yo conozca bien, abuelitos, amigas que yo conozca para ir a tomar café, etc...

Si a ella no le gustan mis reglas tiene todo el derecho del mundo a quedar conmigo como follamigo, o no volver a quedar conmigo nunca mas. Será por falta de tias...

Como curiosidad, nunca jamás ninguna tia ha dicho nada contrario a ésta regla. Algunas me han preguntado el motivo o por excepciones muy específicas, pero absolútamente todas lo han entendido y la gran mayoría incluso lo han agradecido. Suelen decir que nunca han conocido a un tio con las ideas tan claras y con explicaciones tan razonables. Vamos, un éxito absoluto.

Eso si, ésto nunca se lo he planteado a una española porque nunca voy en serio con españolas. Las españolas solo me sirven para MFH.

Ahora es cuando las gordas españolas podeis venir a echar espumarrajos por la boca y lanzar gatos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

No es una cuestión de bondad o maldad, sino de coherencia.

Cuando te casas no es para ser amiguitos o compañeros de piso. Para eso, te echas una amiga o compartes piso.

El matrimonio se supone que va mucho más allá de eso. O al menos antes era así. Actualmente ya sabemos que en realidad se llama matrimonio a cualquier cosa y por tanto lo de menos es que te pasees con otro, te vayas al cine o de viaje. Es más como si te lo follas. Porque se trata ante todo de ser felices, o tener buen rollito o lo que sea que se lleve ahora.

Si tú pones una panadería con un socio, no es que tenga mucho sentido que te vayas a trabajar a la panadería de al lado o te dediques a reponer latas de atún en el Mercadona.

Se supone que inviertes en un proyecto común y que pasas a compartir cosas que deberían ser comunes para ambos. Yo no me iría de crucero ni siquiera con una amiga que me diga que prefiere irse a ver monumentos sola o irse al cine con otros pasajeros. Estamos a lo que estamos o cada uno por su lado que no pasa nada.

Dicho lo cual de los "matrimonios" modernos me espero cualquier cosa. Total si hay hasta quien usa a su mujer para pajearse mientras se la folla otro. No creo que a estas alturas haya que sorprenderse por todo tipo extravagancias.

Ahora bien si la mujer quiere invitar a las amigas a tomar café en casa, no me parece mal. Y si quiere irse de compras con ellas, pues otro tanto de lo mismo, aunque eso sí "a las diez en casa" como Dios manda.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Feb 2022)

Yo estoy a favor de que toda persona casada folle de vez en cuando.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo estoy a favor de que toda persona casada folle de vez en cuando.



Sobre todo si es contigo. Lo de estar casado digo, no lo de follar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Feb 2022)

Primero quedaran en plan de amigos que solo quieren ponerse al dia porque hace tiempo que no se ven, despues vendra ese momento fatidico en que se de cuenta de que tiene mas cosas en comun con el que contigo, y finalmente te quedaras pensando para tus adentros, "maldita la hora en que le deje ir a tomarse aquel puñetero cafe...":


----------



## Ynos (14 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Pues es que chico, tengo el concepto de que una pareja no es una propiedad, podrá salir y relacionarse con quien quiera.
> 
> *" Lo de tener amistades en grupo es normal pero estar solo con uno a solas ¿lo ves bien?. Además aquí la mayoría lo ve mal ¿que pasa que son cavernicolas? "*
> 
> En relación a esto, aquí hay mucha gente que NO tiene vida social, que esperas que digan??? lo que diga la marea...



De todas las parejas que conozco que empezaron a salir por separado todas han terminado rompiendo.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (14 Feb 2022)

Si una tía que es tu pareja o mujer se quiere ir a tomar algo con otro, primero es una brutalisima falta de respeto, para eso estais los dos solteros, y te vas con quien quieras, y segundo si de verdad te quisiese, querría hacer todo contigo, no irse con amiguitos a vete tu a saber con que intenciones de unos y de otros,...


----------



## Ynos (14 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por fin alguien como tiene que ser



No hay ni un solo hombre en el mundo que esté a solas con una mujer y no se le pase por la cabeza tirársela, luego puede controlarse y ni siquiera intentarlo pero somos cazadores , es nuestro instinto, estamos programados así.


----------



## Manteka (14 Feb 2022)

Si lo hago yo, no me parece mal.
Si lo hace ella, si.


----------



## Lian (14 Feb 2022)

Ynos dijo:


> De todas las parejas que conozco que empezaron a salir por separado todas han terminado rompiendo.



Yo también conozco a parejas así, y tu mismo lo dices, las que empezaron a salir por separado, y como ya he dicho antes es lo que yo no veo normal, parejas que salen el fin de semana ella con sus amigas y el con los suyos, al final pasa lo que pasa...

Otra cosa muy diferente y esto es inevitable, es que tu pareja se encoñe de un compañero de trabajo o del gim o de la clase de inglés... el contacto diario con las mismas personas puede hacer que pasen estas cosas, pero esto es diferente porque no se busca, ocurre sin mas de manera espontánea y no se puede evitar a menos que uno no salga de casa para nada.

Todo depende de lo que queramos rizar el rizo, pero mas o menos es lo que he dicho, una pareja no es de tu propiedad, es una compañía, un compromiso de lealtad y respeto entre otras cosas, y depende de los dos que eso no se rompa, independientemente de que cada uno tenga sus amigos/as con los que quedar de vez en cuando.

PD: a @Ciudadano 0, eso que dices es una tontería, porque vuelvo a lo mismo, si una pareja te quiere ser infiel o te quiere dejar por otro puedes estar seguro que lo va a hacer de una manera u otra, no se lo vas a poder prohibir y probablemente en lo primero ni te enteres...


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Feb 2022)

Yo siempre que he tenido pareja he hecho eso y mis parejas también lo podían hacer sin que me molestara lo más mínimo la verdad, al final si alguien te pone los cuernos, te los va poner sí o sí, seas desconfiado o no.

Nunca he sabido si alguna vez una pareja me ha puesto los cuernos, pero si te los ponen, qué más da? Salvo que se acabe la relación tampoco puede uno amargarse por eso, cuando una relación se acaba hay que quedarse con los momentos buenos que hubo y punto.


----------



## manutartufo (14 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Resumiendo, eres maricon



Jajajajajajajaja. Lo has clavao.
Yo tengo un compañero de trabajo que me dice lo mismo, y yo le digo debes ser maricon, yo a todas mis amigas me las he follado por eso desde que tengo mujer no tengo amigas. Tengo conocidas,parejas de amigos ,pero no lo que se dice amistad con ninguna mujer. Puedo ir con un colega a tomar unas cervezas pero no con una mujer, el.colega es colega , ala colega creo que al final me la empujaría un día y casi por inercia creo que acabaríamos follando.


----------



## Lian (14 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo siempre que he tenido pareja he hecho eso y mis parejas también lo podían hacer sin que me molestara lo más mínimo la verdad, al final si alguien te pone los cuernos, te los va poner sí o sí, seas desconfiado o no.
> 
> Nunca he sabido si alguna vez una pareja me ha puesto los cuernos, pero si te los ponen, qué más da? Salvo que se acabe la relación tampoco puede uno amargarse por eso, cuando una relación se acaba hay que quedarse con los momentos buenos que hubo y punto.



Exacto, y además, vivir pensando en no dejar a tu pareja hacer esto o lo otro o quede con un amigo/a... aparte de que es de tener una mente arcaica, rancia y pasada de moda, es un sin vivir, y para tener una relación así yo al menos no la tendría. Si me quiere ser infiel es que esa persona no era la mía...


----------



## diegoms (14 Feb 2022)

Hombre planteado así no te podría decir que me parece mal. El problema es que, como todos sabemos, el roce hace el cariño. 
Si ves que tu mujer queda con varios tíos a "tomar café" o a "dar un paseo", las posibilidades de que te ponga los cuernos a medio o largo plazo se multiplican exponencialmente


----------



## olympus1 (14 Feb 2022)

De tomar un café a acabar en la cama puede haber bien poco. Pregunta contestada.


----------



## Ignatius (14 Feb 2022)

Todos sabemos que la respuesta es: depende.

Depende de lo puta que sea la tía.

A ver, yo creo que todos sabemos cuando una situación nos huele raro y cuando no. Pues eso. Igual me aplico para mí, yo sé cuando algo va a sonar raro y cuando no, y ojo que normalmente cuando algo suena raro es por algo.

Hay veces que nuestra pareja quede con X nos enciende las alarmas, otras nos da igual, o según la frecuencia, la hora, el sitio, la razón, o la actitud que tenga X hacia nosotros... Pero yo soy de la opinión de que si me huele raro es porque algo se me está ocultando.


----------



## manutartufo (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## JimTonic (14 Feb 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Todos sabemos que la respuesta es: depende.
> 
> Depende de lo puta que sea la tía.
> 
> ...




justo depende de la tia y depende de la relacion

si tu novia te dice que va a salir con dos amigos italianos que ha conocidola semana anterior y le dices de acompañar y te dice que no pues ya sabes lo que hay


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Feb 2022)

Estos temas me la sudan!


----------



## Akira. (14 Feb 2022)

Un ex pueden ser dos cosas:

-La rueda de repuesto por si las cosas fallan.

-El colchon emocional/hombro al que llorar cuando hace falta y aprovecharte.

La gente que mantiene contacto con exparejas son personas inseguras.


----------



## el mensa (14 Feb 2022)

Si quiere ponerte los tochos lo hará sin que te enteres con mejor o peor suerte, el resto de la historia son cosas morbosas circunstanciales. 

Todas las tías tienen su público y España está llena de babosos desesperados, partiendo de eso que cada uno se busque una novia razonablemente no puta (e hipergámica) la mayor parte del tiempo.

Yo, por ejemplo, ya no busco relaciones estables porque tengo el alma cagada a pelo y no me fío de nadie. Además que me parecen una farsa.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (14 Feb 2022)

De toda la vida quien evita la ocasión evita el peligro.
Los que lo justifican diciendo que si tu mujer quiere ponerte los tochos lo puede hacer en cualquier sitio, no se dan cuenta que como todo es cuestión de probabilidades. No tener en cuenta la biología humana y el contexto social y cultural decadente es vivir co n los ojos cerrados.


----------



## Dr Robert (14 Feb 2022)

La "amistad pura" entre sexos no existe. Hay varios estudios al respecto. Salvo casos en que las dos personas se conocen desde la infancia, en el resto de casos, este tipo de relaciones suele estar basada en la atracción física del hombre hacia la mujer. El hombre mantiene a su amiga en su círculo, en una especie de "zona de espera", por si algún día se pone a tiro. Da igual que esté emparejado o no, que sea feliz con su pareja o no. Lo curioso es que estos estudios desvelan que la mujer, además de sentir menor atracción por su amigo, tiende a subestimar la atracción que él siente por ella. Y al revés, el hombre tiende a sobrestimar la atracción que su amiga siente por él, lo cual alimenta sus ganas de mantenerla en su órbita.
Existe también una correlación importante entre las mujeres que tienen un amigo de sexo opuesto y la insatisfacción en su propia vida de pareja. En las poblaciones tomadas para estos estudios, muy pocas mujeres que declaran estar satisfechas con su vida de pareja mantienen un amigo de sexo opuesto, aduciendo básicamente que no quieren perturbar su relación de pareja. Este tipo de amistad es por tanto algo propio de mujeres solteras o con una relación que no va bien.

Nota : hablamos de "amistad" en el sentido puro del término : persona con la que se mantiene un contacto frecuente (más de una vez por semana), tanto directo como indirecto (teléfono, whatsapp...) y a la que se confía información personal que no se confía a otras personas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No es una cuestión de bondad o maldad, sino de coherencia.
> 
> Cuando te casas no es para ser amiguitos o compañeros de piso. Para eso, te echas una amiga o compartes piso.
> 
> ...



Correcto.

Además, es que si conoces a una tia que hace esas cosas ella misma te esta diciendo sin palabras que como mínimo no ve las cosas al igual que tú, y a lo peor que no tiene la madurez para establecer una relación seria, mucho menos un matrimonio.

Y voy aún mas lejos. Cuando veo matrimonios donde cada uno tiene "su dinero" y luego hay un fondo en común para gastos comunes, me da la risa floja. Conozco una pareja donde ámbos estan jubilados y sin embargo tienen dos coches porque no se ponían deacuerdo sobre que coche quería cada uno, y además "por si acaso hay una emergencia nosequé". Osea, dos personas casadas, viviendo juntos, jubilados, que pueden planear su dia a dia como le sale de los cojones, y teniendo que pagar dos coches y dos seguros porque ni en eso se pueden poner deacuerdo.

Como bien dices, hoy le dicen "matrimonio" a cualquier cosa. Imbéciles que son.


----------



## FOYETE (14 Feb 2022)

Ve ensanchando las puertas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> De toda la vida quien evita la ocasión evita el peligro.
> Los que lo justifican diciendo que si tu mujer quiere ponerte los tochos lo puede hacer en cualquier sitio, no se dan cuenta que como todo es cuestión de probabilidades. No tener en cuenta la biología humana y el contexto social y cultural decadente es vivir co n los ojos cerrados.



Es cuestión de disciplina moral.

Yo soy muy disciplinado con mi dinero y aplico las mismas reglas tanto si voy a comprar tomates como si voy a invertir 600k en un piso. La metodología es la misma.

Mi pareja no tiene que tener el deseo de quedar con ningún tio cuando esté con una relación seria conmigo. No por miedo a ponerme los tochos (si me los pone y me entero termino la relación y punto), sino por su propia disciplina moral de entender que una mujer tradicional no debe quedar sola con otro tio teniendo ella pareja.

Si no lo entiende así, no somos compatibles.

PS: Yo si puedo quedar con cualquier tia a solas. Y si ésto no le gusta a mi pareja puede perféctamente buscarse a otro novio o marido.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Feb 2022)

Sea como fuere, no deja de ser un poco absurdo: el tiempo que tengas disponible con quien quieres pasarlo es con tu pareja, no con sucedáneos.
Por muchos puntos de vista que tenga cada cual, lo anterior es un criterio general. Si no se da es señal de algo.
Una amistad con A mayúscula implica cierto grado de exclusividad y se supone que eso no te apetece. Otra cosa sería tener amistades con minúsculas, gente con que te relacionas socialmente o algo más pero lejos de una relación bilateral o de más calado (grupos de toda la vida, maridos de amigas...) que son relaciones subsidiarias y, en principio, inofensivas.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Feb 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> De toda la vida quien evita la ocasión evita el peligro.
> Los que lo justifican diciendo que si tu mujer quiere ponerte los tochos lo puede hacer en cualquier sitio, no se dan cuenta que como todo es cuestión de probabilidades. No tener en cuenta la biología humana y el contexto social y cultural decadente es vivir co n los ojos cerrados.



Asi es, pero no se enteran o no se quieren enterar, mientras mas facil lo tenga mas lo hace, mientras mas dificil lo tenga antes la pillas, y ellas lo saben, por eso buscan emparejarse con panolis que permiten eso, para seguir teniendo libertad de puterio


----------



## manutartufo (14 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es cuestión de disciplina moral.
> 
> Yo soy muy disciplinado con mi dinero y aplico las mismas reglas tanto si voy a comprar tomates como si voy a invertir 600k en un piso. La metodología es la misma.
> 
> ...



Mu lógico. Seguro que hay muchas que lo aceptan,musulmanas principalmente


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Mu lógico. Seguro que hay muchas que lo aceptan,musulmanas principalmente



Nunca he estado con una mujer musulmana. Suelo estar con europeas del este, asíaticas, y en alguna ocasión con alguna sudamericana. Españolas exclusívamente para MFH.

Si quieres te explico las reglas que cada persona puede tener en su vida. Yo no le pongo a ninguna mujer ningún cuchillo en el cuello para que este conmigo.


----------



## manutartufo (14 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Nunca he estado con una mujer musulmana. Suelo estar con europeas del este, asíaticas, y en alguna ocasión con alguna sudamericana. Españolas exclusívamente para MFH.
> 
> ¿Por? Si quieres te explico las reglas que cada persona puede tener en su vida. Yo no le pongo a ninguna mujer ningún cuchillo en el cuello para que este conmigo.



No hace falta ,hasta ahí llego jefe, muy lógico lo tuyo te repito. Ella no debe tener amigos y debe ser así y tú en cambio si puedes tener amigas, eso solo lo aceptan mujeres sumisas panchitas o putas asiáticas o eslavas como bien dices.
Has borrado lo de si me explicas lo que es un hombre y una mujer.
Cuchillo no le pones pero tu propuesta hay que ser una gilipollas para aceptarla.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

Ynos dijo:


> No hay ni un solo hombre en el mundo que esté a solas con una mujer y no se le pase por la cabeza tirársela, luego puede controlarse y ni siquiera intentarlo pero somos cazadores , es nuestro instinto, estamos programados así.



Para eso está el autocontrol, eso es. 

Yo libro


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> No hace falta ,hasta ahí llego jefe, muy lógico lo tuyo te repito.



Claro que llegas hasta aqui. No hace falta que me lo jures, "empleado".

Los seres humanos somos sociales, y como seres sociales solemos querer estar en familia y en pareja. Cada persona trata de emparejarse con la mejor persona posible osea, una combinación de físico, personalidad, y capacidades (ya sean para hacer dinero, tener hijos, etc...).

*El problema es que una pareja es cosa de dos. Osea, para que tú puedas "exigir" algo, también tienes que ofrecer*. Por ponerte un ejemplo crudo, un cuarentón parado de larga duración con barriga cervecera y sin estudios tendrá mas problemas en encontrar a una doctora que gane 5k y tetas como melones que el dueño de un bufete de abogados que los fines de semana trabaja en un comedor social.

A mi una Beyoncé (en sus mejores años), u otra famosa de ése tipo, ni me miraría porque estoy muy por debajo de su estándar de tio. Sin embargo, como hombre de clase media puedo pasar de gordas, viejas, y madres solteras. Incluso puedo pasar de Españolas complétamente.

¿Me hace eso ser mejor o peor que cualquier otra persona? No. Simplemente me hace una persona consecuente con mi estadio vital.

Si yo fuera un muerto de hambre, o no hablara idiomas, es posible que no pudiera permitirme el lujo de poner requisitos a cualquier persona que fuera mi pareja. Por eso, entre muchas otras cosas, es importante para los hombres estudiar, culturizarse, y tratar de realizarse lo mas posible.

El único motivo por el cual yo puedo explicarle a una mujer mis requisitos (y ella puede explicarme los suyos), es porque puedo permitírmelo. Si no pudiera tendría que ponerme a hablar de la igualdad y otras chorradas del estilo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para eso está el autocontrol, eso es.
> 
> Yo libro



Curioso...

Cuando un hombre sale de su casa siempre bien follado, osea, cuando un hombre quiere sexo y su pareja siempre se lo proporciona, sin condiciones ni dramas ni mierdas, se da la extraña circunstancia de que le ponen a otra tia delante y piensa "para el esfuerzo que voy a necesitar para follarme a ésta mejor me follo a mi mujer".

Nunca he podido follar con otra tia si salgo de casa con los huevos vacíos. Lo contrario también me ha ocurrido.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Curioso...
> 
> Cuando un hombre sale de su casa siempre bien follado, osea, cuando un hombre quiere sexo y su pareja siempre se lo proporciona, sin condiciones ni dramas ni mierdas, se da la extraña circunstancia de que le ponen a otra tia delante y piensa "para el esfuerzo que voy a necesitar para follarme a ésta mejor me follo a mi mujer".
> 
> Nunca he podido follar con otra tia si salgo de casa con los huevos vacíos. Lo contrario también me ha ocurrido.



Pues algo falla, porque no te durán demasiado


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues algo falla, porque no te durán demasiado



¿Quién te ha dicho eso? Buena sacada de la manga que te has marcado...


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Quién te ha dicho eso? Buena sacada de la manga que te has marcado...



Me lo estás diciendo tu


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me lo estás diciendo tu



¿Dónde? Copia y pega un solo comentario mio (de los casi 20k) donde haya dicho que tenga o no pareja, que esté o no casado, o que tenga o no hijos.

Me cuido bastante con esas cosas. Te creía mas lista.


----------



## Erich Weiss (14 Feb 2022)

Pues algunas son más sencillas y otras son bastante atractivas. Yo soy hetero y me podría liar con tu mujer si la tuvieras, así es que menos lobos caperucito.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Dónde? Copia y pega un solo comentario mio (de los casi 20k) donde haya dicho que tenga o no pareja, que esté o no casado, o que tenga o no hijos.
> 
> Me cuido bastante con esas cosas. Te creía mas lista.



Describes un amplio abanico de mujeres de varios paises. O tú rotación es amplia o tienes una de la que estás hasta los cojones y varias fuentes de información para evadirte un poco


----------



## manutartufo (14 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro que llegas hasta aqui. No hace falta que me lo jures, "empleado".
> 
> Los seres humanos somos sociales, y como seres sociales solemos querer estar en familia y en pareja. Cada persona trata de emparejarse con la mejor persona posible osea, una combinación de físico, personalidad, y capacidades (ya sean para hacer dinero, tener hijos, etc...).
> 
> ...



Muy bien ,suerte. En base a lo que ofreces y pides ,pues eso ,suerte en tu búsqueda de pareja.

Llegó hasta dónde me sale de los cojones ,sobrado.


----------



## Autómata (14 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo siempre que he tenido pareja he hecho eso y mis parejas también lo podían hacer sin que me molestara lo más mínimo la verdad, al final si alguien te pone los cuernos, te los va poner sí o sí, seas desconfiado o no.
> 
> Nunca he sabido si alguna vez una pareja me ha puesto los cuernos, pero si te los ponen, qué más da? Salvo que se acabe la relación tampoco puede uno amargarse por eso, cuando una relación se acaba hay que quedarse con los momentos buenos que hubo y punto.



Esa es una buena postura, pero con una mujer normal en la que se pueda confiar, porque todo lo que pase lo percibirás de manera natural, de alguna manera todo encajará. Pero ojo que hay muchas que no son así y te puedes ver envuelto en un infierno que te haga dudar de tus facultades mentales.


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Feb 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Esa es una buena postura, pero con una mujer normal en la que se pueda confiar, porque todo lo que pase lo percibirás de manera natural, de alguna manera todo encajará. Pero ojo que hay muchas que no son así y te puedes ver envuelto en un infierno que te haga dudar de tus facultades mentales.



Tengo 45 tacos y una experiencia en esos temas ya que pa que, de todo he vivido, pero una cosa sí que he aprendido, en los infiernos se mete uno si quiere, sino quiere no, si no va bien lo dejas y ya, porque de no saberlo dejar a tiempo y sobre todo de no aprender de eso sólo uno mismo es el culpable.

Lo que es un infierno, es estar preocupado constantemente por si se va con otro, si me pone los cuernos, etc, confías o no, sino confías, pones fin al tema con el máximo respeto y ya, yo de verdad, que no lo veo tan complicado, quién tiene infiernos en estos temas también es que se los busca.


----------



## Autómata (14 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Tengo 45 tacos y una experiencia en esos temas ya que pa que, de todo he vivido, pero una cosa sí que he aprendido, en los infiernos se mete uno si quiere, sino quiere no, si no va bien lo dejas y ya, porque de no saberlo dejar a tiempo y sobre todo de no aprender de eso sólo uno mismo es el culpable.
> 
> Lo que es un infierno, es estar preocupado constantemente por si se va con otro, si me pone los cuernos, etc, confías o no, sino confías, pones fin al tema con el máximo respeto y ya, yo de verdad, que no lo veo tan complicado, quién tiene infiernos en estos temas también es que se los busca.



Tienes razón, que va de individualidad y de límites y de que una vez se tiene eso claro y hay una buena base de autoestima ya se ven ese tipo de personas de lejos. Pero no todas las personas tienen tu experiencia ni las cualidades que cité anteriormente , y hay personas que TE LA LIAN y cualquiera puede caer. Si yo creo que medio foro se deja vapulear por una mujer que sea atractiva y les de buen sexo..... imaginate con una que veas perfecta en apariencia pero sea de un perfil narcisista o psicópata......


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Feb 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Tienes razón, que va de individualidad y de límites y de que una vez se tiene eso claro y hay una buena base de autoestima ya se ven ese tipo de personas de lejos. *Pero no todas las personas tienen tu experiencia* ni las cualidades que cité anteriormente , y hay personas que TE LA LIAN y cualquiera puede caer. Si yo creo que medio foro se deja vapulear por una mujer que sea atractiva y les de buen sexo..... imaginate con una que veas perfecta en apariencia pero sea de un perfil narcisista o psicópata......



No todo el mundo tiene mi experiencia, porque sabe más el diablo por viejo que por diablo, lo surrealista es los muchos que ya tienen mi edad y experiencia y han aprendido cero de esas experiencias y se siguen comportando como críos a nivel emocional en temas sentimentales.

A partir de cierta edad y yo modestia aparte estoy muy bien a nivel físico, de verdad que lo normal es valorar más el abrazo, la preocupación, la llamada cuando tienes un problema que otras cosas, quién no sepa acercarse a quienes te dan eso con los años y valorar eso, tienen un problema ellos, no el resto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Describes un amplio abanico de mujeres de varios paises. O tú rotación es amplia o tienes una de la que estás hasta los cojones y varias fuentes de información para evadirte un poco



Describo una vida de una persona normal, con 45 años, que lleva relacionandose con mujeres desde los 15 y que, en 30 años, ha tenido ocasion de tener relaciones largas y cortas con mujeres de diferentes paises. La vida tiene unas fases y te da tiempo para todo.

La única forma en la que yo estaría hasta los cojones de una mujer es si me hubiera casado con una española, pues el divorcio sería tan terrible que, como hacen tantos españoles, igual preferiría seguir casado y "evadirme". Afortunadamente ése no es mi caso.

Y ésto es lo que te puedo confirmar empíricamente: Ni me he casado, ni me casaré, ni tendré una relación seria, nunca jamás, con una mujer que posea un DNI español.


----------



## Santolin (15 Feb 2022)

Un hombre de verdad no tiene amigas y si las tiene es para follar


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Describo una vida de una persona normal, con 45 años, que lleva relacionandose con mujeres desde los 15 y que, en 30 años, ha tenido ocasion de tener relaciones largas y cortas con mujeres de diferentes paises. La vida tiene unas fases y te da tiempo para todo.
> 
> La única forma en la que yo estaría hasta los cojones de una mujer es si me hubiera casado con una española, pues el divorcio sería tan terrible que, como hacen tantos españoles, igual preferiría seguir casado y "evadirme". Afortunadamente ése no es mi caso.
> 
> Y ésto es lo que te puedo confirmar empíricamente: Ni me he casado, ni me casaré, ni tendré una relación seria, nunca jamás, con una mujer que posea un DNI español.



Bueno, me confirmas que no lo estás. Es lo que yo sospechaba


----------



## Javito Putero (15 Feb 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Le tenía que haber metido un brazo por el chumino y el otro por el culo





OCALO dijo:


> No lo permito, en relaciones que NO SEAN LIBERALES.



una pareja abierta es para el sexo no para los mimos asi que no.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bueno, me confirmas que no lo estás. Es lo que yo sospechaba



Te confirmo que ni estoy casado ni lo estaré, ni tengo hijos ni los tendré, con una española. Pero vamos que no hace falta ser Einstein. Con que me leas dos veces va de cajón.

Yo practico la sana costumbre de no asumir cosas de otros foreros, y también de creerme _a priori_ lo que cualquier forero/a diga de si mismo. Por ejemplo, si tú me dices que eres modelo de Victoria´s Secret no tengo por que no creerlo. De hecho, que tú lo seas o no tampoco da peso o invalida cualquier postura que tú tuvieras sobre cualquier tema. Si tú eres China, ¿invalidaría eso la veracidad de la frase "hoy es martes"?

Pues te lo creas o no, eso es algo que hacen muchos. Y es algo muy trágico porque denota estupidez (no me refiero a tí).


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te confirmo que ni estoy casado ni lo estaré, ni tengo hijos ni los tendré, con una española. Pero vamos que no hace falta ser Einstein. Con que me leas dos veces va de cajón.
> 
> Yo practico la sana costumbre de no asumir cosas de otros foreros, y también de creerme _a priori_ lo que cualquier forero/a diga de si mismo. Por ejemplo, si tú me dices que eres modelo de Victoria´s Secret no tengo por que no creerlo. De hecho, que tú lo seas o no tampoco da peso o invalida cualquier postura que tú tuvieras sobre cualquier tema. Si tú eres China, ¿invalidaría eso la veracidad de la frase "hoy es martes"?
> 
> Pues te lo creas o no, eso es algo que hacen muchos. Y es algo muy trágico porque denota estupidez (no me refiero a tí).



De momento no estas casado ni tienes niños, ni con una española ni con ninguna otra mujer. Dolo es eso lo que se discute, y tú me estás diciendo que es así


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Muy bien ,suerte. En base a lo que ofreces y pides ,pues eso ,suerte en tu búsqueda de pareja.
> 
> Llegó hasta dónde me sale de los cojones ,sobrado.



Sobrado es quien empieza respondiendo con un "deberán ser musulmanas", asumiendo cosas de mi, o haciendo la bromita de imbécil. Que por cierto, las españolas ya podrían aprender un par de cositas en un par de temas sobre las musulmanas y no estarían con 40 años con los antidepresivos y el Tinder.

Y tú, como yo, llegas donde puedes, no donde quieres. Si alguna vez en tu vida te hubieras sentado frente a una mujer y le hubieras dicho, con respeto y calma, "mira, si quieres algo serio conmigo no puedes irte de fiesta con tus amigas, pero yo si" entonces habrías entendido lo que he querido decir y me habrías dado la razón como han hecho otros, porque son cosas que caen por su propio peso.

Así que llegas donde puedes, y que tengas suerte que yo no la necesito, pues soy un hombre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De momento no estas casado ni tienes niños, ni con una española ni con ninguna otra mujer. Dolo es eso lo que se discute, y tú me estás diciendo que es así



Eso que has escrito es falso. Osea, es falso que yo te haya confirmado o desmentido que este casado o tenga hijos. Lo que te confirmo, por segunda vez, es que ni harto de vino lo estaría con una Española.

Si tan mal vas de comprensión lectora me lo puedes volver a preguntar o busca a algún niño pequeño a que te ayude.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (15 Feb 2022)

Evidentemente si eres un beta cobarde y acomplejado te parecerá mal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Tengo 45 tacos y una experiencia en esos temas ya que pa que, de todo he vivido, pero una cosa sí que he aprendido, *en los infiernos se mete uno si quiere, sino quiere no, si no va bien lo dejas y ya, porque de no saberlo dejar a tiempo y sobre todo de no aprender de eso sólo uno mismo es el culpable*.
> 
> Lo que es un infierno, es estar preocupado constantemente por si se va con otro, si me pone los cuernos, etc, confías o no, sino confías, pones fin al tema con el máximo respeto y ya, yo de verdad, que no lo veo tan complicado, quién tiene infiernos en estos temas también es que se los busca.



Grandísima frase.

Yo creo que mucha gente aguanta empecinada en que "las cosas van a cambiar", como el que se compra un cerdito y se empecina en enseñarle a tocar el acordeón. ¡Joder, que es un cerdito!

Lo bueno de nuestra época es que hay tal cantidad de gente divorciada que puedes ver con claridad que, a poco que rasques, hay una causa de años detrás de todo ello. Desde el maltratador que empieza con un grito hasta la charo que ya empezaba despreciando "de broma".

Tu remedio es fantástico y muy efectivo: A la primera mierda, fuera. No quiere ésto decir que termines la relación con cualquier tontería, pero que debes delimitar las líneas claramente, entender las líneas de la otra persona, y hacerte respetar.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Eso que has escrito es falso. Osea, es falso que yo te haya confirmado o desmentido que este casado o tenga hijos. Lo que te confirmo, por segunda vez, es que ni harto de vino lo estaría con una Española.
> 
> Si tan mal vas de comprensión lectora me lo puedes volver a preguntar o busca a algún niño pequeño a que te ayude.



Una cosa es lo que tú quieras y otra lo que podría pasar, y si entre tus aventuras de cama se encuentran españolas, hay probabilidad de que dejes embarazada a una española. Otra cosa es que no lo formalices.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> hay personas que TE LA LIAN y cualquiera puede caer. Si *yo creo que medio foro se deja vapulear por una mujer que sea atractiva y les de buen sexo.....*



Vapulear no sé, pero que levante la mano el primero que no haya aguantado a una loca solo porque follaba de puta madre. Además, ellas estan acostumbradas a que se les permita de todo por estar buenas.

Desgraciadamente son lecciones que muchas veces se aprenden a las malas, pero que conviene aprenderlas rapidito, de jóven, y sin papeles ni crios mediante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Una cosa es lo que tú quieras y otra lo que podría pasar, y si entre tus aventuras de cama se encuentran españolas, hay probabilidad de que dejes embarazada a una española. Otra cosa es que no lo formalices.



¿Y por eso asumes que me casaría con ella? Eso sin contar que asumes que yo follaría sin condón con una española, que dicha española me conoce, que sabe donde vivo, que yo follo con tias que no tengan ninguna protección ellas mismas, que ellas van a querer tener al crio...asumes muchísimas cosas, incluso asumes que yo no me haya operado y tenga mi esperma congelado.

Los preservativos proporcionan un 97% de eficacia. Unido a cualquiera de los ¿13? metodos anticonceptivos de la mujer, el 100% esta casi casi garantizado. Eso sin contar con la vasectomía, claro esta.

*En el mundo real, en españa, quien se queda embarazada es porque quiere*. Contrario a lo que quizás creas, las españolas no son tan treméndamente estúpidas como para llevar un embarazo si no tienen una mayor o menor seguridad de que van a poder pillar al pobre diablo. Por supuesto que alguna española me ha mandado el mensaje de "tenemos que hablar, algo pasó cuando hicimos el amor", mensaje que se ha ido a la papelera junto con el número de teléfono.

Hay tios a los que les gustan las mujeres mas altas, mas bajitas,...a mi me gustan las españolas para MFH. Muy difícilmente echaría yo un segundo polvo con una española, o que me follara a una sin condón, o que dejara el condón a su alcance. Joder, que hablamos de españolas, ¿quien es tan gilipollas como para que le pase eso?


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Feb 2022)

Hasta en los foros las tías quieren tener la última palabra y retuercen tus palabras    Pero luego que son distintas y especiales.


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Grandísima frase.
> 
> Yo creo que mucha gente aguanta empecinada en que "las cosas van a cambiar", como el que se compra un cerdito y se empecina en enseñarle a tocar el acordeón. ¡Joder, que es un cerdito!
> 
> ...



Yo con la última persona que salí, estaba divorciada y aunque se llevaba de manera cordial con el ex cuando te hablaba de él se notaba que le había cogido asco, le daba asco el ruido que hacía al comer, su forma de ser, todo de él le acabó dando asco.

Esas cosas ocurren cuando alargas el chicle de una relación, la continuas cuando ya no funciona y le coges asco a todo lo de tu pareja, porque le echas la culpa de todas tus infelicidades.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

No hablamos de para lo que quieras o no quieras a las españolas, hablamos de que si follas hay riesgo de embarazo. Los condones también fallan. A no ser que seas estéril el riesgo está ahí.

Te compraría el discurso si dijeras que no follas con españolas, pero haciéndolo tienes siempre ese riesgo. ¿Estás completamente seguro que no hay un mini feministo danzando por ahí?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo con la última persona, que salí estaba divorciada y aunque se llevaba de manera cordial con el ex cuando te hablaba de él se notaba que le había cogido asco, le da asco el ruido que hacía al comer, su forma de ser, todo de él le acabó dando asco.
> 
> Esas cosas ocurren cuando largas el chicle de una relación, la continuas cuando ya no funciona y le coges asco a todo lo de tu pareja, porque le echas la culpa de todas tus infelicidades.



Como vivimos despues de los años 70 no tengo por costumbre tomarme en serio a mujeres divorciadas.

En mi opinión, un divorcio en la actualidad es un fallo por ámbas partes. Dos personas que han tenido la oportunidad de conocerse, de vivir juntos, de follar, y de hacer todo lo que hacen los casados pero sin casarse, si tras casarse se divorcian es porque hay una falta de juicio por parte de ámbos.

Esa falta de juicio puede ser desde "yo le haré cambiar" hasta "si nos casamos las cosas mejorarán", pasando por "él antes hacía x pero menos", y no hay ni un sola situación actual que excuse un matrimonio fallido.


----------



## PiterWas (15 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> estaba divorciada y aunque se llevaba de manera cordial con el ex cuando te hablaba de él se notaba que le había cogido asco



Si si, ese teatrillo tambien lo hacia yo cuando estaba follandome a mi ex mientras salia con otra tia 

LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No hablamos de para lo que quieras o no quieras a las españolas, hablamos de que si follas hay riesgo de embarazo. Los condones también fallan. A no ser que seas estéril el riesgo está ahí.
> 
> Te compraría el discurso si dijeras que no follas con españolas, pero haciéndolo tienes siempre ese riesgo. ¿Estás completamente seguro que no hay un mini feministo danzando por ahí?



Te estas saliendo del tema con tu obsesión con mis supuestos hijos.

Saltándonos la virtual imposibilidad sobre el preservativo + los métodos anticonceptivos de ella + mi potencial vasectomía + mi metodología de anonimato y privacidad, si yo tuviera un hijo con una española, mientras no me viniera a buscar me daría exáctamente igual. Es algo que me trae totalmente sin cuidado ya que estadísticamente es incluso menos probable a que yo me maté en un accidente de avión. Y si eso ocurriera le deseo todo lo mejor para que supiera mi nombre verdadero, encontrara mi paradero, consiguiera una acusación formal, consiguiera suficientes pruebas circunstanciales para demostrar que estuvimos juntos aquella noche para así poder ordenar prueba de ADN, y entonces con suerte me sacara un puto duro sin que yo me mostrara insolvente, porque la iba a necesitar.

Pero oshe, que de ilusión también se vive, y seguro que has visto una película donde la pobreSita oprimida encontraba al malo y tenía que pagar mil millones.


----------



## PiterWas (15 Feb 2022)

Este hilo es puro LOL, gente confiando en zorras alucino


----------



## mmm (15 Feb 2022)

A mí me parece raro que teniendo pareja quedes con alguien del sexo opuesto


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Hasta en los foros las tías quieren tener la última palabra y retuercen tus palabras    Pero luego que son distintas y especiales.



Son Españolas, tienen que ganar como sea, aunque sea en cualquier tontería.

De ahí la frase "la mujer (española) nace, el hombre se hace".

@Jevitronka: De buen rollo y desde el cariño, creo que ves un problema donde no lo hay. Yo no represento ningún problema ni para ti ni para ninguna mujer española. De igual forma que a lo mejor a tí no te gusta el puré de patatas (por decir algo), a mi no me gustan las españolas para relaciones serias. Y lo realmente beneficioso para vosotras es que tampoco me tragaríais.

Dejando de lado la atracción física, ¿tú te imaginas sentarte delante mia y que yo te dijera lo que le digo a las extranjeras con las que tengo relaciones serias? ¿Te imaginas a un tio que se te pone delante y te dice "si vamos a tener algo serio no podrás irte de discoteca con tus amigas o quedar con tu amigo ese del instituto"? ¿No te levantarías y me darías dos hostias o me tirarías el café a la cara?

Imagínate conocer a un tio de clase media, alto, con pelo, con los dientes en su sitio, sin problemas de drogas, con la vida mas o menos encarrilada, amigo de sus amigos, viviendo en una casa ya pagada, que se lleva de puta madre con su familia y seguramente con la tuya, con el que puedes hablar de historia, o de astronomía, o irte de viaje al extranjero sin problemas con el inglés,...y que luego resulte que viene con esas exigencias tan...¿machistas? Imagínate la ilusión del principio y el hostión de realidad posterior, además del tiempo perdido que mejor hubiera sido empleado en un betilla de esos que puedes manejar.

Joder, es que deberías de agradecer que haya hombres como yo con el que quedas, te lo pasas de puta madre, echas un par de polvos cojonudos, y desaparecen sin dejar rastro para que puedas encontrar al betilla de la media hipoteca que te va a decir que si a todo y si no te gusta le metes una viogen que se queda temblando en casa de su madre.

Léeme con atención y verás solo positivos.


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Si si, ese teatrillo tambien lo hacia yo cuando estaba follandome a mi ex mientras salia con otra tia
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOL



Que va, esta llevaba divorciada hace años, ya la conocía de antes, fue compañera mía de la facultad.


----------



## El gostoso (15 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> UN ex, normalmente es un ex por algo, y generalmente, no se llevan bien como para quedar a tomar café, si se ven es por tema críos y tal, tengo amistades en esa situación y no quedan con las ex para tomar café...
> 
> Rizas el rizo porque si o eres así en tu día a día???
> 
> PD: me corroboras que al final, eres muy tonto chico. Venga, a tomar por culo al ignore que no das para mas.



Te han dado el cara, anormalo.


----------



## PiterWas (15 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Que va, esta llevaba divorciada hace años



Si, yo tambien he estado follandome tias casadas durante años, que me LOL


----------



## Murray's (15 Feb 2022)

Me parece mal. Eso huele a cuernos


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Son Españolas, tienen que ganar como sea, aunque sea en cualquier tontería.
> 
> De ahí la frase "la mujer (española) nace, el hombre se hace".
> 
> ...



Yo encantada de la vida de que no me harías perder el tiempo. En esta vida, más claro que lo que se quiere, hay que tener lo que no se quiere.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo encantada de la vida de que no me harías perder el tiempo. En esta vida, más claro que lo que se quiere, hay que tener lo que *se quiere pero no se puede*.



Te he arreglado la frase, juapa. Pero vamos, que si no has pillado el principio dificilmente vas a pillar el final.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Que va, esta llevaba divorciada hace años, ya la conocía de antes, fue compañera mía de la facultad.



¿Y cómo acabó la cosa?

(Como si no supiera la respuesta )


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Y cómo acabó la cosa?
> 
> (Como si no supiera la respuesta )



Tampoco es que acabáramos peleados, que no es mi estilo, pero no llegó a buen puerto.

De todas formas fue mala idea, date cuenta de que antes de empezar la mitad de nuestras amistades en el facebook eran comunes, yo hasta terminé dando la cuenta de de baja para evitar cotilleos innecesarios.


----------



## Talosgüevos (15 Feb 2022)

No, no se pueden tener amistades del sexo contrario, los hombres siempre queremos lefar.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te he arreglado la frase, juapa. Pero vamos, que si no has pillado el principio dificilmente vas a pillar el final.



He pillado que tu pones tus condiciones a cambio de algo. Me parece correcto. Solo que hay tías que van a aceptar esas condiciones y otras que no lo van a hacer. No veo problema ninguno, a no ser que las que acepten tales condiciones no te acaben de convencer.

Sinceramente creo que aunque haya una chica que las acepte y haga todo lo que tú deseas jamás vas a estar contento, porque algo no te cuadrará


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> He pillado que tu pones tus condiciones a cambio de algo. Me parece correcto. Solo que hay tías que van a aceptar esas condiciones y otras que no lo van a hacer. No veo problema ninguno, a no ser que las que acepten tales condiciones no te acaben de convencer.
> 
> Sinceramente creo que aunque haya una chica que las acepte y haga todo lo que tú deseas jamás vas a estar contento, porque algo no te cuadrará



Sigues asumiendo cosas porque es mas cómodo que ver la realidad. La realidad es la siguiente: De todas las mujeres con las que he tenido relaciones serias ninguna, jamás, me ha dicho "esas condiciones son inaceptables". De hecho, lo que mas me han dicho es que les ha encantado que dijera claramente lo que quiero. Hablas de "aunque haya una chica" cuando en realidad las hay a montones que aceptan esas condiciones.

También asumes que no estoy contento, porque crees que lo que nos gusta a los hombres son las tias que se van por ahí con un tio que se las quiere follar (créeme, TODOS esos "amigos" estarían encantados de follaros). Nada mas lejos de la realidad.

Por último sigues convencida de que no estoy casado o tengo crios, o incluso que esté en una relación seria durante años. Y me atrevo a pensar que crees que exagero, que no puede ser que haya tantas mujeres encantadas de que un tio les ponga las cartas encima de la mesa. Incluso es posible que no te atrevas a preguntarte a ti misma si tienes delante a un tio que te gusta tú misma no dirías "joder, pues la verdad es que tiene razón. Sería una gilipollas por quedar con un baboso o con mis amigas para ir a un sitio lleno de babosos pudiendo estar fantásticamente bien con mi tio".

Tienes que negar la mayor, porque lo contrario sería quizás demasiado doloroso.


----------



## electricogrado (15 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Curiosidad.



No se la edad que tienes, pero ...:
si tu pareja trabaja es normal que a lo mejor en el descanso, almuerzo, o similares lo haga con gente del trabajo aunque estos sean del sexo opuesto, por que esta en horas laborales y viene al caso, aunque habria que ver cada caso concretamente.
Igual si es estudiante, si va a almorzar o hacer descansos y coincide con gente, pues entra dentro de la normalidad.
Ahora pues, no soy partidario de prohibir a nadie que socialice con sus amistades, pero la experiencia me ha enseñado que si tienes pareja formal ( matrimonio, pareja seria) no viene al caso andar quedando con amiguetes/amiguitas del sexo opuesto con los que podria acabar pasando algo, para mi todas esas tonterias de que somos muy amigos, es mi superamigo, etc... son tonterias de la infancia.
No veo bien prohibir a nadie quedar con nadie, pero debe de salir de ambos el no andar quedando con gente con la que podria pasar algo, por que no es lo correcto, pues si trabajas y/o estudias, y tienes pareja lo adecuado es utilizar el tiempo que no puedas coincidir con tu pareja en cosas practicas, no en quedaditas con amiguitos/as especiales.
Todo lo demas tonterias que se inventa la gente, al final lo correcto tu sabes lo que es, otra cosa es que te quieran convencer de que solo son amistades sin peligro de nada.
Aunque yo en el caso que mi pareja me planteara algo asi, no se lo prohibiria en absoluto, sino que corto directamente la relacion, si me proponen algo asi es que no merece la pena como pareja, y no tendria tiempo ni ganas de explicar a una mujer como debe comportarse, pues bien lo saben ellas de sobra.


----------



## Proto (15 Feb 2022)

electricogrado dijo:


> No se la edad que tienes, pero ...:
> si tu pareja trabaja es normal que a lo mejor en el descanso, almuerzo, o similares lo haga con gente del trabajo aunque estos sean del sexo opuesto, por que esta en horas laborales y viene al caso, aunque habria que ver cada caso concretamente.
> Igual si es estudiante, si va a almorzar o hacer descansos y coincide con gente, pues entra dentro de la normalidad.
> Ahora pues, no soy partidario de prohibir a nadie que socialice con sus amistades, pero la experiencia me ha enseñado que si tienes pareja formal ( matrimonio, pareja seria) no viene al caso andar quedando con amiguetes/amiguitas del sexo opuesto con los que podria acabar pasando algo, para mi todas esas tonterias de que somos muy amigos, es mi superamigo, etc... son tonterias de la infancia.
> ...



¿Y si tenía amigos hombres antes de tu relación debe dejar de quedar con ellos aunque sea una vez cada mucho para ponerse al día?


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sigues asumiendo cosas porque es mas cómodo que ver la realidad. La realidad es la siguiente: De todas las mujeres con las que he tenido relaciones serias ninguna, jamás, me ha dicho "esas condiciones son inaceptables". De hecho, lo que mas me han dicho es que les ha encantado que dijera claramente lo que quiero. Hablas de "aunque haya una chica" cuando en realidad las hay a montones que aceptan esas condiciones.
> 
> También asumes que no estoy contento, porque crees que lo que nos gusta a los hombres son las tias que se van por ahí con un tio que se las quiere follar (créeme, TODOS esos "amigos" estarían encantados de follaros). Nada mas lejos de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Pero si te estoy diciendo que está bien que pongas las cartas sobre la mesa porque no haces perder el tiempo a los demás, o ganarlo. Y vamos, ese "he tenido" es lo que más o menos me demuestra que no han estado tan encantadas contigo, porque es un han, no un están. Te estás vendiendo como la última Cocacola en el desierto en un foro donde a nadie le importa tu vida, así que imagino que ante una posible chica que te guste te venderás incluso mejor. 

Si yo tendría delante a un tío que me guste, que fuera maravilloso para mí, y me expone que tengo totalmente prohibido salir con alguien con quien tengo una amistad de años, le diría que hasta luego. Ningún hombre que diga que me quiere me restaría relaciones, y lo tomaría además como una falta de confianza en mi. Y si ya se empieza a desconfiar desde el minuto uno, es que eso va a ser un infierno.


----------



## Proto (15 Feb 2022)

¿Y


Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si te estoy diciendo que está bien que pongas las cartas sobre la mesa porque no haces perder el tiempo a los demás, o ganarlo. Y vamos, ese "he tenido" es lo que más o menos me demuestra que no han estado tan encantadas contigo, porque es un han, no un están. Te estás vendiendo como la última Cocacola en el desierto en un foro donde a nadie le importa tu vida, así que imagino que ante una posible chica que te guste te venderás incluso mejor.
> 
> Si yo tendría delante a un tío que me guste, que fuera maravilloso para mí, y me expone que tengo totalmente prohibido salir con alguien con quien tengo una amistad de años, le diría que hasta luego. Ningún hombre que diga que me quiere me restaría relaciones, y lo tomaría además como una falta de confianza en mi. Y si ya se empieza a desconfiar desde el minuto uno, es que eso va a ser un infierno.



Entonces tu nueva pareja solo te aceptará como relación liberal, nada de planes a futuro.


----------



## mmm (15 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si te estoy diciendo que está bien que pongas las cartas sobre la mesa porque no haces perder el tiempo a los demás, o ganarlo. Y vamos, ese "he tenido" es lo que más o menos me demuestra que no han estado tan encantadas contigo, porque es un han, no un están. Te estás vendiendo como la última Cocacola en el desierto en un foro donde a nadie le importa tu vida, así que imagino que ante una posible chica que te guste te venderás incluso mejor.
> 
> Si yo tendría delante a un tío que me guste, que fuera maravilloso para mí, y me expone que tengo totalmente prohibido salir con alguien con quien tengo una amistad de años, le diría que hasta luego. Ningún hombre que diga que me quiere me restaría relaciones, y lo tomaría además como una falta de confianza en mi. Y si ya se empieza a desconfiar desde el minuto uno, es que eso va a ser un infierno.



No es coherente tener pareja y quedar a solas con gente del sexo opuesto. No es que genere desconfianza, es que genera desconfianza. Me explico? Si valoras a tu pareja sale de ti mismo no hacerlo


----------



## electricogrado (15 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿Y si tenía amigos hombres antes de tu relación debe dejar de quedar con ellos aunque sea una vez cada mucho para ponerse al día?



Ponerse al día de que ? 
Es eso lo que te alega tu pareja para hacer sus quedaditas ?

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PiterWas (15 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿Y si tenía amigos hombres antes de tu relación debe dejar de quedar con ellos aunque sea una vez cada mucho para ponerse al día?



Vamos a ver si les queda claro a todos los panolis, cornamentas y progres del hilo

Si una mujer tiene amigos, sin hablar de los que se folla, es que es una perra hija de la gran puta, o esta muy mal de la azotea

Porque nadie en su sano juicio llama amistad a el juntarse con tios a sabiendas de que se la quieren follar, que es ese el objetivo de ellos

Eso no es amistad, es un pvto juego de subnormales profundos y perras


----------



## manutartufo (15 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sobrado es quien empieza respondiendo con un "deberán ser musulmanas", asumiendo cosas de mi, o haciendo la bromita de imbécil. Que por cierto, las españolas ya podrían aprender un par de cositas en un par de temas sobre las musulmanas y no estarían con 40 años con los antidepresivos y el Tinder.
> 
> Y tú, como yo, llegas donde puedes, no donde quieres. Si alguna vez en tu vida te hubieras sentado frente a una mujer y le hubieras dicho, con respeto y calma, "mira, si quieres algo serio conmigo no puedes irte de fiesta con tus amigas, pero yo si" entonces habrías entendido lo que he querido decir y me habrías dado la razón como han hecho otros, porque son cosas que caen por su propio peso.
> 
> Así que llegas donde puedes, y que tengas suerte que yo no la necesito, pues soy un hombre.



Yo también soy un hombre ,tú no eres más hombre que yo, porque pongas otras reglas a tu pareja en la relación que yo.

Evidentemente llegó dónde puedo eso es así pero aparte de eso, llegó hasta donde me sale los cojones.

Y si a una mujer le dices que no puede irse de fiesta con sus amigas pero tú si, pues te repito lo mismo ,sobrado ,suerte en tu búsqueda.

Yo no tengo amigas y mi mujer no tiene amiggos que tú no lo haces así, pues mejor para ti y peor para ella.

Pd. Lo de la bromita de imbécil, sobra.
Yo no digo nada de la sobrada del imbécil.


----------



## Proto (15 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Vamos a ver si les queda claro a todos los panolis, cornamentas y progres del hilo
> 
> Si una mujer tiene amigos, sin hablar de los que se folla, es que es una perra hija de la gran puta, o esta muy mal de la azotea
> 
> ...



Un psicólogo te dirá que todo vale, que las amistades son sanas y hay que mantenerlas que si eres un celoso, un inseguro, un talibán, que no puedes prohibir... Ahí es cuando dices vale pero a mi tampoco me puede llamar novio o marido, que solo me llame follamigo y puedo hacer lo que me de la gana que también es sano sacudir la sardina por varias mujeres.


----------



## PiterWas (16 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> si eres un celoso, un inseguro, un talibán, que no puedes prohibir...



Es que no hay que prohibir nada porque no se tiene que entrar en relaciones con ese tipo de perras, esas solo valen para follarlas y punto

Que las aguante otro para novia, tu si acaso ya te la follaras porque el mongolo de turno de su novio le dara libertad de puterio a lo que ella llama amistad


----------



## Proto (16 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Es que no hay que prohibir nada porque no se tiene que entrar en relaciones con ese tipo de perras, esas solo valen para follarlas y punto
> 
> Que las aguante otro para novia, tu si acaso ya te la follaras porque el mongolo de turno de su novio le dara libertad de puterio a lo que ella llama amistad



Y con la típica chica wapa con 1000 babosos que utiliza uno para cada cosa y te dice no seas celosillo... tendrías una relación seria si esta muy buena y te hace buenas cosas en la cama?


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

mmm dijo:


> No es coherente tener pareja y quedar a solas con gente del sexo opuesto. No es que genere desconfianza, es que genera desconfianza. Me explico? Si valoras a tu pareja sale de ti mismo no hacerlo



En esta vida vas a tener relaciones en el trabajo, en el ocio... Prácticamente en todas partes. No puedes controlar que tu pareja tenga contacto con otras personas que no seas tú. ¿Significa eso que se va a tener miedo de que tu pareja te la pegue a la primera oportunidad que se le presente? ¿Vas a agobiar a tu pareja por tus jodidos miedos? Menudo infierno para el o ella tener que andar con un geolocalizador pegado al culo para que tú te quedes tranquilo para evitar cosas que, exactamente, no quiere hacer. Aunque tenga a Brad Pitt por delante. Esa es la mayor señal de que tu pareja te valora, que no haga algo pudiéndolo hacer.


----------



## Escaramuza (16 Feb 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No me parece mal, pero puede ser muy peligroso.
> Por cierto, en 3.º de BUP, en clase, yo me sentaba al lado de una chica; una vez entró en el aula su novio (no estudiante de ese instituto) para decirle algo, y nos vio juntos —juntos porque estábamos sentados en el mismo pupitre, en actitud escolar, estudiando, nada más—; luego se fue y no pasó nada. También le invité un día a tomar un café, y aceptó. No hubo nada entre nosotros dos, solo compañerismo como lo podía haber entre dos estudiantes masculinos de la misma aula, nada más. Un día le pregunté a ella si, por habernos visto juntos, tendría celos. Me respondió: "No, claro que no; él confía en mí."



Seguro que te pajeas pensando en ella. Lo sabe él?


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿Y
> 
> Entonces tu nueva pareja solo te aceptará como relación liberal, nada de planes a futuro.



No habría pareja. No necesito que me controlen ni me prohiban


----------



## PiterWas (16 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En esta vida vas a tener relaciones en el trabajo, en el ocio... Prácticamente en todas partes. No puedes controlar que tu pareja tenga contacto con otras personas que no seas tú. ¿Significa eso que se va a tener miedo de que tu pareja te la pegue a la primera oportunidad que se le presente? ¿Vas a agobiar a tu pareja por tus jodidos miedos? Menudo infierno para el o ella tener que andar con un geolocalizador pegado al culo para que tú te quedes tranquilo para evitar cosas que, exactamente, no quiere hacer. Aunque tenga a Brad Pitt por delante. Esa es la mayor señal de que tu pareja te valora, que no haga algo pudiéndolo hacer.



Que te pires pvto rojo feminazi subnormal, aqui no vas a convencer a nadie con tus peliculas de ciencia ficcion


----------



## PiterWas (16 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Y con la típica chica wapa con 1000 babosos que utiliza uno para cada cosa y te dice no seas celosillo... tendrías una relación seria si esta muy buena y te hace buenas cosas en la cama?



Ni en sueños, ademas tias buenas que te hacen buenas cosas en la cama ya las hay sin que tengas que ser su novio


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Que te pires pvto rojo feminazi subnormal, aqui no vas a convencer a nadie con tus peliculas de ciencia ficcion



Dios me libre de intentar convencer a nadie. Al contrario, estoy encantada de poder reconocer a la gente que no quiero a mi lado. Faltaría más que yo no podría dar mi opinión en un foro de opinión. Así que, te aguantas


----------



## electricogrado (16 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No habría pareja. No necesito que me controlen ni me prohiban



A ti nadie te prohíbe nada, esta en tu decisión el saber como te debes comportar.
Pero con esa actitud de poner por delante tus amiguitos antes que tu pareja, ningún tío normal se planteara algo serio contigo, y no creas que por que tengas muchos amiguitos alguno te tolerariá esas gilipolleces, si formáis una pareja seria, si es que son hombres normales...
Es más alguno o varios lo único que hacen es utilizar a chicas como tu, mientras buscan una mujer en condiciones... 
Y ya se que vas a decir que no necesitas a nadie pero ten cuidado las sobradas con esa actitud que llevas acaban solas...
y esto no es malo si es lo que quieres, pero si quieres otra cosa, empieza por respetar a quien esté contigo y a ti misma, ninguna mujer normal andaría pensando en lo importante que son sus amiguitos antes que su marido, o similar.
Diferente es que no quieras compromiso autentico y real y solo amigos, unos más cercanos que otros.

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PiterWas (16 Feb 2022)

Es un tio y ademas es un muti


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

electricogrado dijo:


> *A ti nadie te prohíbe nada, esta en tu decisión el saber como te debes comportar*.
> Pero con esa actitud de poner por delante tus amiguitos antes que tu pareja, ningún tío normal se planteara algo serio contigo, y no creas que por que tengas muchos amiguitos alguno te tolerariá esas gilipolleces, si formáis una pareja seria, si es que son hombres normales...
> Es más alguno o varios lo único que hacen es utilizar a chicas como tu, mientras buscan una mujer en condiciones...
> Y ya se que vas a decir que no necesitas a nadie pero ten cuidado las sobradas con esa actitud que llevas acaban solas...
> ...



Opino igual que en la frase que te remarco en negrita, solamente que mis matices son diferentes a los tuyos. Yo no me juntaría jamás con una persona que piensa que el salir yo con mis amigos es sustituirlo a el. Si yo quisiera tirarme a mis amigos varones de toda la vida hubiera tenido toda la vida para hacerlo. Y tener la oportunidad de ello y no hacerlo es muestra de más lealtad y compromiso con una pareja que un riesgo para ella. Si yo tengo en casa un tío que es capaz de respetar mi libertad y mi vida personal, no te preocupes, que no lo suelto. En cambio, tener a alguien que al llegar a casa te interrogue y ponga siempre en duda lo que puedas hacer sin tener la menor intención de hacerlo, pues que quieres que te diga, hay tías en el mundo de sobra a las que poner correa por memeces.


----------



## cebollo (16 Feb 2022)

Para los hombres heterosexuales el ocio femenino suele ser muy aburrido.

Si te follas a una tía buena que luego ir de compras, merendar tortitas y hablar de decoración lo haga con un vecino marica o con un amigo betazo es el negocio perfecto.


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Feb 2022)

Yo es que si veo que mi "futura pareja" va con amigos, come con ellos y ese tipo de cosas que decís que son normales ya no sería mi "futura pareja". Y menos que lo empiece a hacer siendo ya pareja.


----------



## Proto (16 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Yo es que si veo que mi "futura pareja" va con amigos, come con ellos y ese tipo de cosas que decís que son normales ya no sería mi "futura pareja". Y menos que lo empiece a hacer siendo ya pareja.



¿Y si hace llamadas a amigos o wasapear con ellos?


----------



## Lenina (16 Feb 2022)

Yo, las únicas veces en que me he tomado un café con un hombre diferente de mi marido, ha sido cuando curraba y salía a la hora del café con un compañero de trabajo, a la cafetería del trabajo. Había una buena relación, pero nunca se me hubiera ocurrido trasladarlo a una cafetería fuera del trabajo, o fuera de horas de trabajo. Lo de comer o cenar con alguien del sexo opuesto que no sea un familiar o mi pareja, lo veo marcianísimo.

Y por supuesto no tengo conversaciones de whatsapp con ningún hombre aparte de mi marido, y mi suegro, que me fríe a chistes chorras. Alguna vez he podido hablar tres frases con algún padre del colegio si me han preguntado por la logística de los niños, tipo: ¿Dónde era el cumpleaños? ¿A que hora recojo a menganito? Y ya.


----------



## sepultada en guano (16 Feb 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Yo, las únicas veces en que me he tomado un café con un hombre diferente de mi marido, ha sido cuando curraba y salía a la hora del café con un compañero de trabajo, a la cafetería del trabajo. Había una buena relación, pero nunca se me hubiera ocurrido trasladarlo a una cafetería fuera del trabajo, o fuera de horas de trabajo. Lo de comer o cenar con alguien del sexo opuesto que no sea un familiar o mi pareja, lo veo marcianísimo.
> 
> Y por supuesto no tengo conversaciones de whatsapp con ningún hombre aparte de mi marido, y mi suegro, que me fríe a chistes chorras. Alguna vez he podido hablar tres frases con algún padre del colegio si me han preguntado por la logística de los niños, tipo: ¿Dónde era el cumpleaños? ¿A que hora recojo a menganito? Y ya.



Los papis tienen su morbo.
Huelen a Nenuco y en caso de desliz nunca dirán ni mú.


----------



## Lenina (16 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Los papis tienen su morbo.
> Huelen a Nenuco y en caso de desliz nunca dirán ni mú.



Tus amigas tienen que estar deseando presentarte a sus respectivos...


----------



## Murray's (16 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿Y si hace llamadas a amigos o wasapear con ellos?




Eso son cuernos encubiertos.

Una tia fiel a su pareja no whatssapea con tios ni queda con ningún tio que no sea su novio/padre/hermano/primo o marido


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿Y si hace llamadas a amigos o wasapear con ellos?



Wassap si, llamadas no


----------



## sepultada en guano (16 Feb 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Tus amigas tienen que estar deseando presentarte a sus respectivos...



Pues mira, igual se quitan un petardo de encima.


----------



## Lenina (16 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues mira, igual se quitan un petardo de encima.



Si es que... no hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo infinita paciencia, me curtí en hostelería


----------



## Proto (16 Feb 2022)

Actualmente es un error casarse o tener una pareja seria, porque el compromiso no existe con 70% de divorcios, y 30% de amargados carapadres....así que los celos vienen de un exceso de inversión en una pareja tal y como explica el experto:



Si ella quiere hacer lo que le de la gana está en su derecho, no es tu propiedad, pero no te embarques en matrimonios, convivencias, conocer su familia o poner un piso cuando el compromiso en una pareja es tan efímero como jugar una partida de cartas, por tanto, lo correcto actualmente es tener relaciones de compañeros de viaje como dice Mario Luna, lo que se podría traducir en amigas con derecho a roce, cada uno en su casa, y nada de casamientos, ni convivencias, ni familias, ni tragar sus amig@s suyos, solo disfrutar mientras dure.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

Ellos sabrán si solo saben insultar. Afortunadamente en la calle las cosas funcionan diferente. Yo ahora mismo saldré de trabajar y seguro que me encuentro a un chaval de aquí muy majo que va a tener un crío. Hablaremos de cómo se encuentra su novia, de cosas de nuestros respectivos trabajos, quizás algo de la situación política, el me invitara a un par de rondas, yo a él a otro par y cada uno a su casa.

Si eso a alguien le parece una situación comprometida, pues bueno, que le vamos a hacer.


----------



## PiterWas (16 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> seguro que me encuentro a un chaval de aquí muy majo que va a tener un crío. Hablaremos de cómo se encuentra su novia, de cosas de nuestros respectivos trabajos, quizás algo de la situación política, el me invitara a un par de rondas, yo a él a otro par y cada uno a su casa



Que no te montes pelis que eres un tio

Es facil de entender pvto rojo feminazi, esos que se juntan con tias para tomar algo es porque se las quieren follar , por mas tontadas y pelis que te montes no vas a cambiar eso nunca pedazo de subnormal


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Que no te montes pelis que eres un tio
> 
> Es facil de entender pvto rojo feminazi, esos que se juntan con tias para tomar algo es porque se las quieren follar , por mas tontadas y pelis que te montes no vas a cambiar eso nunca pedazo de subnormal



Te confundes. Hay bares para personas, o sea, nosotros, y luego bares para animales, o sea, vosotros.




Congratulate, que a mí el menú del día me sale por 14 euros. No tenéis más que ventajas y encima os quejais


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

Oye, puede pasar. Hay bastantes cuadrillas saliendo juntas en las que siempre hay algún ex de alguno, y tan amigos


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

No estoy convencida de lo de los estudios. Hay gente muy animal con estudios superiores y gente muy animal si estudios. Es como sea tu manera de ser


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

La cosa es ser curioso, te ayuda a no estancarte


----------



## PiterWas (16 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te confundes. Hay bares para personas, o sea, nosotros, y luego bares para animales



Las personas quieren follar, para eso tienen polla y coño

Quien coño eres tu para juzgarles como animales

*PVTO NAZI HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA ENFERMO MENTAL*


----------



## PiterWas (16 Feb 2022)

Tu culturilla no soluciona nada, la gente quiere follar, pedazo de cornudo mongolo neuro amorfo

A ver si te crees que no se nota que eres multi del jevitroko ese feminazi


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Las personas quieren follar, para eso tienen polla y coño
> 
> Quien coño eres tu para juzgarles como animales
> 
> *PVTO NAZI HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA ENFERMO MENTAL*



No, gente hay mucha, personas pocas.

¿Tú no has escuchado que la potencia sin control no sirve de nada?


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

De aprender cosas nuevas, por supuesto. Limpio hay que ser también


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

@El tuerto Bowman , ya tenemos otro multi, y esta vez no ha sido Ramontxu


----------



## PiterWas (16 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, gente hay mucha, personas pocas.
> 
> ¿Tú no has escuchado que la potencia sin control no sirve de nada?



Que no me cuentes peliculas, la gente quiere follar y punto, te pongas como te pongas con tus cuentos de feminazi jamas vas a poder cambiar eso, retrasado mental


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

Que me estas contando subnormal, debateme eso de tu cultura para que la gente no ponga cuernos, mas tonto y no naces


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Que no me cuentes peliculas, la gente quiere follar y punto, te pongas como te pongas con tus cuentos de feminazi jamas vas a poder cambiar eso, retrasado mental



La gente querrá follar todo lo que quieras, con quién no quiere follar es contigo. 

El mundo no es una casa de putas, no se basa en el sexo sin control, sino en todo lo contrario. Si no no habría civilización, que es lo que hay cuando se controlan los instintos sexuales.


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El mundo no es una casa de putas, no se basa en el sexo sin control



Donde he dicho yo eso ?

*SUBNORMAL *


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

Porque te inventes mi vida no vas a tener razon pedazo de tonto a las tres

Venga trabaja tu media neurona, debateme eso de tu cultura para que la gente no ponga cuernos


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Donde he dicho yo eso ?
> 
> *SUBNORMAL *



Dices que las gente quiere follar


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Follamos?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> @El tuerto Bowman , ya tenemos otro multi, y esta vez no ha sido Ramontxu



Madre mía que cruz con los multis, venga pues otro multi para la saca, ya no vendrá de uno.

Veo que estáis haciendo amistad con @PiterWas.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Follamos?



Yo tengo preferencia por antigüedad.
Follamos?


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Yo tengo preferencia por antigüedad.
> Follamos?


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Madre mía que cruz con los multis, venga pues otro multi para la saca, ya no vendrá de uno.
> 
> Veo que estáis haciendo amistad con @PiterWas.



Es el quién quiere follar con nosotros, por ende, contigo


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Con todos los que somos tenemos que hacer una paja redonda


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


>



Que horror, prefiero a Leonardo Dantes y si éxito Tiene nombres 1000 el miembro viril.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que horror, prefiero a Leonardo Dantes y si éxito Tiene nombres 1000 el miembro viril.



No te ancles ahí e investiga la maravillosa y extensa discografía del maestro Dantés


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Eso que es, una marca de ropa?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Pero tú quien coño eres?.
Eres multi mío también?.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Hoy me viene mal, no me he depilado


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hoy me viene mal, no me he depilado



Voy por la segadora y vuelvo ehh?.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Lo sospechaba, sólo quería confirmación.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Recomendaste un tipo de depilación


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

Vas a hablar tu de C.I. cuando dices que la gente que tiene cultura no quiere follar con sus supuestas amigas 

Pero tu de que centro de subnormales te has escapao?

Eres el ingeniero del siglo LOOOL


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dices que las gente quiere follar



Si, y que??


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Si, y que??



Y que quiere follar ante todas las cosas. Vendería a su madre por follar


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Pero joder, que estoy de coña. Parece mentira


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Ostras desde que lo metí en el ignore ni me acordaba de Azog el Pajeador, que será de su vida?.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Feb 2022)

No me he leido las 18 paginas del hilo...

Obviamente que cada uno haga lo que le de la gana, faltaria mas, pero mi opinion es clara y rotundamente que no. 
Para empezar, la amistad entre hombres y mujeres (heterosexuales, se entiende) son los padres. Siempre va a haber atraccion, siempre va a haber tonteo y siempre va a haber cuernos y movidas. Siempre. Y si no las hay es porque la tia es gilipollas y aun piensa que su amigo es solo su amigo y no se la quiere follar o es una hija de puta y sabe que su amigo se la quiere follar, pero ella solo lo usa para subir su autoestima y calentarle la polla. 

Si tengo pareja, mi pareja no sale con otro hombre que no sea yo a tomarse ni un cafe ni una cerveza ni al cine ni a ningun sitio. Esas son mis reglas. Y si mi pareja no lo entiende ya no es mi pareja. Asi de sencillo.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Yo no me enfado nunca jamás


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y que quiere follar ante todas las cosas. Vendería a su madre por follar



Eso de que estudio cientifico lo has sacado?? o te ha venido por inercia al enjambre de tus neuronas disipadas?

Millones de personas follan cada dia y no son asi

Tampoco son animales porque quieran follar

Pedazo de hijo de puta nazi enfermo mental


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Eso de que estudio cientifico lo has sacado?? o te ha venido por inercia al enjambre de tus neuronas disipadas?
> 
> Millones de personas follan cada dia y no son asi
> 
> ...



Pero si lo estás diciendo tu mismo, que un hombre y una mujer nada más verse lo que quieren es ponerse al tema


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si lo estás diciendo tu mismo, que un hombre y una mujer nada más verse lo que quieren es ponerse al tema



En donde digo yo eso? busca subnormal


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Dependeria del contexto, pero tampoco seria lo mismo que quedasen para pasear o para tomar un cafe.



Estoy de acuerdo. Se puede quedar a tomar un café y permanecer en un sítio público hasta que el encuentro termine y se vaya cada uno por su lado. Luz y taquígrafos versión. Si les entra el calentón no les queda otra que el WC y es muy arriesgado.

Lo del paseo es más peligroso, les puede entrar un calentón y decidir aparearse en un parque tras un matojo o en el coche de uno (el viejo truco de yo te acerco a casa, dónde has aparcado te acerco a tu coche, te acerco te acerco y lo que le acerca es la cebolleta).


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues eso, depende. Aunque de todas formas, a mi me mosquearia bajo cualquier circunstancia, porque yo seria incapaz de quedar con una mujer sin pensar en la posibilidad de poder tirarmela. Nunca he creido en la amistad hombre-mujer.



Me pasa igual, quedar con una persona del sexo opuesto yo lo descarto de entrada si es fea, gorda o sucia. No creo en la amistad hombre-mujer, pero he aprendido a fingirla por el interés de la vieja compulsión animal del morbo que da un potencial magreo con un no descartable coito y eyaculación.


----------



## Erich Weiss (17 Feb 2022)

Qué foro. Virgen Santa, qué foro.


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Qué foro. Virgen Santa, qué foro.



Y lo dices tu que te echas amigas feas huebragueando como un cosaco y ni con esas follas


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Feb 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Qué foro. Virgen Santa, qué foro.



Y te sorprende, siendo ya un reveterano?????


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Feb 2022)

Yo sólo tengo una cuenta. El que yo cité, supongo que andará en la media (10 ó 12).

Edito: tú eres de los que sube la media, hueles a km.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Feb 2022)

Of course!
Yo no sé cómo seguís el rollo a le sucnormal ese. Yo casi desde que apareció (y algún enganche tuve), lo metí en el ijnore (como a otros muchos sucnormales profesionales).


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Of course!
> Yo no sé cómo seguís el rollo a le sucnormal ese. Yo casi desde que apareció (y algún enganche tuve), lo metí en el ijnore (como a otros muchos sucnormales profesionales).



Cada vez menos le siguen el rollo a ese enfermo, si no fuera por el Pajeador @Azog el Profanador se moría de asco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si te estoy diciendo que está bien que pongas las cartas sobre la mesa porque no haces perder el tiempo a los demás, o ganarlo. Y vamos, ese "he tenido" es lo que más o menos me demuestra que no han estado tan encantadas contigo, porque es un han, no un están. Te estás vendiendo como la última Cocacola en el desierto en un foro donde a nadie le importa tu vida, así que imagino que ante una posible chica que te guste te venderás incluso mejor.



Una vez mas, sigues ampliando e imaginando cosas sobre mi, en vez de preguntarme clara y diréctamente (otra cosa es que yo responda a lo que desee, pero al menos no haces la falacia del hombre de paja).

Asumes que cuando digo "he tenido" es porque ellas han terminado conmigo y no al revés. Craso error. También asumes que, desde los 15 a mis 45, solo he querido relaciones serias para matrimonio, o que eso es lo que querían ellas. Simplemente proyectas lo que tú quieres o lo que casa con tu intento de ganar un argumento que, simplemente, no existe.

Por último, eres TÚ quien insiste en preguntar sobre mi vida. Nadie mas lo hace, y de hecho yo mismo ejercito con fuerza mi derecho al anonimato. Eres TÚ quien debe estar muy enamorada del olor de mi culo que tanto te gusta venir a lamérmelo.

Yo solo argumento tus posturas, y como verás no te hago preguntas personales porque no me importa tu vida.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Si yo tendría delante a un tío que me guste, que fuera maravilloso para mí, y me expone que tengo totalmente prohibido salir con alguien con quien tengo una amistad de años, le diría que hasta luego. Ningún hombre que diga que me quiere me restaría relaciones, y lo tomaría además como una falta de confianza en mi. Y si ya se empieza a desconfiar desde el minuto uno, es que eso va a ser un infierno.



Exacto. Estas dándome la razón en todo, y extrañamente te jode hacerlo. Porque eso es exáctamente lo que estoy diciendo.

En primer lugar *me encantaría que vieras lo que pasa si llamas a uno de tus entrañables amigos y (suponiendo que no estés gorda y ellos no sean maricones) les dijeras lo siguiente: "Mira, ya sé que nos conocemos desde hace años, pero necesito follar ya. ¿Puedes venir a mi casa solo para follar?". A ver cuántos te dirán "no, eso rompería nuestra amistad".*

En segundo lugar, precísamente por lo que acabas de escribir yo no tengo relaciones serias con españolas. Tú eres libre de hacer lo que quieras, pero yo paso de tias así. Y como hay un inmenso mercado de tias que entienden lo que acabo de exponer, tenemos en nuestras manos un problema que se soluciona solo, pues tú nunca estarías conmigo ni yo contigo, ¿a que si?

Por cierto, te felicito por tu matrimonio, tus viviendas, y tus preciosos crios. Debe ser una pasada no tener que trabajar ya mas de camarera y poder por fin dedicarte a tu familia.


----------



## El amigo (17 Feb 2022)

Lo normal es que follen entre amigos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿Y
> 
> Entonces tu nueva pareja solo te aceptará como relación liberal, nada de planes a futuro.



Nonononono...las españolas lo que quieren es un tipo que sea su pareja, aguante que tenga amigos esperando cero coma para follársela, salir con sus amigas los fines de semana a que los tios le huelan el coño, y si encuentra a otro mejor, dejarlos y encima cobrar por ello via viogen.

MUJERES = NIÑOS. Todos los derechos, pero cero responsabilidades.


----------



## El amigo (17 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> A mi me parece bien que las mujeres de otros se vengan de paseo conmigo, si me tiene que presentar al mongolo de su marido para que este tranquilo tampoco hay problema
> 
> La nutricion es buenisima porque sus maridos suelen ser progres o rojos, algo bueno habia que sacar de todo esto



Las mujeres de paseo y los hombres solo para ligue, no?


----------



## Erich Weiss (17 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Y lo dices tu que te echas amigas feas huebragueando como un cosaco y ni con esas follas



Claro, igual que tengo amigos feos y gordos. No valoro a mis amigos por su belleza porque la belleza ya la pongo yo.


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Las mujeres de paseo y los hombres solo para ligue, no?



Que?


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Claro, igual que tengo amigos feos y gordos. No valoro a mis amigos por su belleza porque la belleza ya la pongo yo.



Si si, tipica escusa de los huelebragas


----------



## Proto (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Nonononono...las españolas lo que quieren es un tipo que sea su pareja, aguante que tenga amigos esperando cero coma para follársela, salir con sus amigas los fines de semana a que los tios le huelan el coño, y si encuentra a otro mejor, dejarlos y encima cobrar por ello via viogen.
> 
> MUJERES = NIÑOS. Todos los derechos, pero cero responsabilidades.



Claro, por eso es un error comprometerse en estos tiempos, puedes acabar arruinado y humillado, aquí todos seres libres que hagan lo que quieran pero tu haz lo que quieras también, 0 responsabilidad solo que disfrutes el rato que pases con ella y nada de hipotecas ni hijos ni tragar su familia o sus amigas ni nada, 70% de divorcios avalan mi tesis.


----------



## Erich Weiss (17 Feb 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Si si, tipica escusa de los huelebragas



Aprende a escribir, pobre diablo. Y practica más para ser troll, que lo llevas bastante mal.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Feb 2022)

La mujer no debe tener amigos masculinos ajenos al marido, eso seguro

Que el hombre tenga amigas es donde tengo la duda


----------



## el tio orquestas (17 Feb 2022)

No, no me parece bien.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Feb 2022)

No, es una puta degeneración. No debería ni quedar con primos varones.

Como vendrá alguna femiloca a tocar los huevos, tengo el argumento definitivo: los moros y los gitanos lo hacen así.


----------



## PiterWas (17 Feb 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Aprende a escribir



Si si, yo no se escribir pero yo follo con zorras y tu las huelebrageas


----------



## Proto (17 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No, es una puta degeneración. No debería ni quedar con primos varones.
> 
> Como vendrá alguna femiloca a tocar los huevos, tengo el argumento definitivo: los moros y los gitanos lo hacen así.



Y bailar en el gym con maromos no hay casadas??


----------



## Bye Felicia (17 Feb 2022)

Las tentaciones siempre existen, por muy claro que tengas tus sentimientos.

Siempre debe haber una tercera persona, es la única forma de que estas no afloren. Por lo tanto considero que quedar a solas no está bien si tu relación es monógama.


----------



## Proto (17 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No, es una puta degeneración. No debería ni quedar con primos varones.
> 
> Como vendrá alguna femiloca a tocar los huevos, tengo el argumento definitivo: los moros y los gitanos lo hacen así.



Un psicólogo te dirá que no puedes prohibir nada a nadie, que eso es de talibanes, que tener amistades es sano, que eres un celoso, que si quiere irse de discotecas con sus amigas casadas puede hacerlo, como la mujer de abascal que se fue con sus amigas casadas a Ibiza de parranda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Yo también soy un hombre ,tú no eres más hombre que yo, porque pongas otras reglas a tu pareja en la relación que yo.
> 
> Evidentemente llegó dónde puedo eso es así pero aparte de eso, llegó hasta donde me sale los cojones.
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, si no quieres insultos no empieces insultando, por muy velado que sea el insulto. Hablar despectívamente sobre la mujer musulmana, mas aún cuando no estan aqui para defenderse, y encima usarlo contra mi, es un insulto. Y los que insultan son imbéciles. Y los que hablan de "ir sobrado" cuando una persona sabe, y por ello expone, lo que desea, también es de imbéciles. Así que diría que mas que insultarte te estoy calificando. Y si no te gusta la próxima vez no insultes.

En segundo lugar, tú solo puedes llegar "hasta donde te salga de los cojones" dentro del subconjunto "hasta donde puedes", pero si quieres te afino la frase: "Llegas donde quieres dentro de tus obvias limitaciones".

Y en tercer lugar, que tú no puedas tener amigas, porque no puedes, y que tu mujer no tenga amigos "según tú", no quiere decir que yo, que si puedo hacer cosas que tú logicamente no puedes, ya que dicho por tí no tienes amigas, porque no puedes, no quiere decir que mi "búsqueda" sea dificil. Simplemente implica que yo puedo, y tú no puedes. 

Y no pasa nada. De todo tiene que haber en éste mundo. Yo no puedo ser tan rico como Warren Buffett, así que me conformo, igual que tú te conformas con tu mujer.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En esta vida vas a tener relaciones en el trabajo, en el ocio... Prácticamente en todas partes. No puedes controlar que tu pareja tenga contacto con otras personas que no seas tú. ¿Significa eso que se va a tener miedo de que tu pareja te la pegue a la primera oportunidad que se le presente? ¿Vas a agobiar a tu pareja por tus jodidos miedos? Menudo infierno para el o ella tener que andar con un geolocalizador pegado al culo para que tú te quedes tranquilo para evitar cosas que, exactamente, no quiere hacer. Aunque tenga a Brad Pitt por delante. Esa es la mayor señal de que tu pareja te valora, que no haga algo pudiéndolo hacer.





electricogrado dijo:


> A ti nadie te prohíbe nada, esta en tu decisión el saber como te debes comportar





Jevitronka dijo:


> Opino igual que en la frase que te remarco en negrita, solamente que mis matices son diferentes a los tuyos. Yo no me juntaría jamás con una persona que piensa que el salir yo con mis amigos es sustituirlo a el. Si yo quisiera tirarme a mis amigos varones de toda la vida hubiera tenido toda la vida para hacerlo. Y tener la oportunidad de ello y no hacerlo es muestra de más lealtad y compromiso con una pareja que un riesgo para ella. Si yo tengo en casa un tío que es capaz de respetar mi libertad y mi vida personal, no te preocupes, que no lo suelto. En cambio, tener a alguien que al llegar a casa te interrogue y ponga siempre en duda lo que puedas hacer sin tener la menor intención de hacerlo, pues que quieres que te diga, hay tías en el mundo de sobra a las que poner correa por memeces.



@Jevitronka En serio sigues sin entender, y @electricogrado te lo ha explicado con una sencillez y claridad tremendas.

Vamos a ver si con un ejemplo mas sencillo tú, y cualquier lector con mas de dos neuronas, lo entiende.

*Yo no fumo ni me gustan las mujeres que fuman como pareja. Así que solo salgo con no-fumadoras. No prohibo a una mujer fumar, ni le huelo la ropa para ver si ha fumado, ni le miro en el bolso a ver si hay un cigarro escondido. Porque no hace falta; ella no fuma.

Y aqui viene la gran relevación: Yo no voy en serio con tias que quedan con "amigos de toda la vida" a solas, o que salen los sabados por la noche de fiesta con las amigas. No les prohibo hacer esas cosas ni les interrogo. Simplemente, cuando empiezo a conocer a una chica, en las dos o tres primeras citas (o incluso antes de quedar con ella en persona) le pregunto sobre éstos temas y en función de su respuesta ya sé si vamos a tener una relación seria o no. También me aseguro de explicarle con claridad porque no vamos a tener una relación seria, y la invito a que seamos follamigos.

(obviamente ésto solo aplica a las no-españolas. Para las españolas les aplico las formas mas avanzadas de feminismo e igualdad).*


----------



## Proto (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> @Jevitronka En serio sigues sin entender, y @electricogrado te lo ha explicado con una sencillez y claridad tremendas.
> 
> Vamos a ver si con un ejemplo mas sencillo tú, y cualquier lector con mas de dos neuronas, lo entiende.
> 
> ...



¿Relación seria si hay 70% de divorcios y otro 30% amargados discutiendo??.

Todas las relaciones deben ser de follamigos actualmente, la relación seria ha muerto, es como decir que sólo trabajo con contratos fijos en el sector privado.... Cuando el despido está a la orden del día.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> ¿Relación seria si hay 70% de divorcios y otro 30% amargados discutiendo??.
> 
> Todas las relaciones deben ser de follamigos actualmente, la relación seria ha muerto, es como decir que sólo trabajo con contratos fijos en el sector privado.... Cuando el despido está a la orden del día.



Desde el punto de vista estadístico y técnico te doy toda la razón, pero soy un tipo familiero y me gusta tener pareja. Simplemente aplico la doctrina de "Españolas no. Españolizadas no." y mira, me ha ido estupendísimamente bien.

Por supuesto simplifico con lo de "Españolas no", ya que en realidad tampoco me tomo en serio a Europeas del Oeste (Francesas, Irlandesas, etc...), a Americanas, a Mexicanas, o a mujeres cuyos padres estén divorciados. También me ando con ojo si ellas han nacido en grandes urbes (a las Shanghainesas nativas ni con tu polla), o si han tenido parejas como yo (osea, "western men").

Te parecera una lista de la compra pero nunca querría divorciarme, y para mi casarme y ser responsable de una nueva vida humana (tener hijos) es una responsabilidad tan grande que, en mi opinión, requiere de muchísimo cuidado.

Ser hombre es una lucha constante por la vida, pero a cambio de ello tenemos la ventaja del tiempo y de, una vez hecho hombre, la elección.


----------



## Proto (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista estadístico y técnico te doy toda la razón, pero soy un tipo familiero y me gusta tener pareja. Simplemente aplico la doctrina de "Españolas no. Españolizadas no." y mira, me ha ido estupendísimamente bien.
> 
> Por supuesto simplifico con lo de "Españolas no", ya que en realidad tampoco me tomo en serio a Europeas del Oeste (Francesas, Irlandesas, etc...), a Americanas, a Mexicanas, o a mujeres cuyos padres estén divorciados. También me ando con ojo si ellas han nacido en grandes urbes (a las Shanghainesas nativas ni con tu polla), o si han tenido parejas como yo (osea, "western men").
> 
> ...



Pareces atrapado en un tiempo anterior buscando una mujer tradicional que ya es muy difícil de encontrar, ademas el matrimonio es una ley antihombre que no es igualitaria y en el divorció saldrás muy mal, y la mujer por muy tradicional que sea te puede decir que te da puerta en cualquier momento, entonces para que insistes?. Acepta la realidad, si quieres hijos hazlo de forma individual.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Pareces atrapado en un tiempo anterior buscando una mujer tradicional que ya es muy difícil de encontrar, ademas el matrimonio es una ley antihombre que no es igualitaria y en el divorció saldrás muy mal, y la mujer por muy tradicional que sea te puede decir que te da puerta en cualquier momento, entonces para que insistes?. Acepta la realidad, si quieres hijos hazlo de forma individual.



Desde el buen rollo y el respeto: Para nada.

A PATADAS hay mujeres tradicionales. Pero a patadas. Eso si, en origen, lo cual implica que, según la edad que tengas, debas buscar la cultura que se adapte a lo que quieras, aprender el idioma, vivir un tiempo allí, etc...

Por ponerte un ejemplo cerano: Polonia. La mujer tradicional polaca es de lo mejor que te puedes encontrar. Son guapas, muy trabajadoras, tienen su puntito de cachondeo una vez que las conoces, y saben lo que es pasar hambre, respetar, y hacerse respetar. Tienen un background religioso parecido al español y en muchas cosas se parecen a las españolas "de antes", lo cual es todo un acierto.

En éste ejemplo pues te tocaría primero leer algo de historia del pais, visitarlo un par de veces, y si encaja contigo pues aprender el idioma y la cultura y a partir de ahí es poco menos que elegir a la que mas te guste que raramente te vas a equivocar.

La tasa de divorcio en Polonia está sobre el 30% pero aqui debes "zonificar" primero y saber de que "subcultura" vienen esos divorcios.

Obviamente te estoy dando un ejemplo, no te lo tomes al pie de la letra.

Si eres un ciudadano español tienes un pasaporte de valor incalculable. Si no lo has hecho ya (acepta mis discultas si no es el caso) y si eres jóven puedes (y debes) dedicar desde los 20 a los 30-35 años a viajar, a buscar curros por ahí, a culturizarte, a equivocarte, a encontrarte a ti mismo, y para entonces te aseguro que si eres un tio tradicional como yo vas a tener CERO problemas en encontrar a una mujer tradicional.

¿Y sabes lo que les pasa a las mujeres tradicionales cuando se casan con un tio culturizado, viajado, comido, bebido, y follado? Pues que ni se les pasa por la cabeza viogenizarte porque lo perderían todo, empezando por su propia familia. Y el que esté casado con una extranjera tradicional sabrá de lo que hablo.


----------



## Proto (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desde el buen rollo y el respeto: Para nada.
> 
> A PATADAS hay mujeres tradicionales. Pero a patadas. Eso si, en origen, lo cual implica que, según la edad que tengas, debas buscar la cultura que se adapte a lo que quieras, aprender el idioma, vivir un tiempo allí, etc...
> 
> ...



Eso requiere mucho esfuerzo, y tragar con otra cultura, además sufrirás allí xenofobia y esas mujeres querrán que pagues todo, además tarde o temprano el 70% de divorcios llegará allí y tu mujer cuando vea que sus amigas lo hacen no dudarán, es algo que no para de crecer, la familia está muerta y soros y demás no paran de fomentarlo.


----------



## manutartufo (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En primer lugar, si no quieres insultos no empieces insultando, por muy velado que sea el insulto. Hablar despectívamente sobre la mujer musulmana, mas aún cuando no estan aqui para defenderse, y encima usarlo contra mi, es un insulto. Y los que insultan son imbéciles. Y los que hablan de "ir sobrado" cuando una persona sabe, y por ello expone, lo que desea, también es de imbéciles. Así que diría que mas que insultarte te estoy calificando. Y si no te gusta la próxima vez no insultes.
> 
> En segundo lugar, tú solo puedes llegar "hasta donde te salga de los cojones" dentro del subconjunto "hasta donde puedes", pero si quieres te afino la frase: "Llegas donde quieres dentro de tus obvias limitaciones".
> 
> ...



Conclusión.

Yo me conformo con mi mujer.
Yo insulto,tú me calificas.
Tú puedes y yo no puedo .
El que llama sobrado al que sabe,lo expone y es lo que desea ,es un imbécil.
Los que insultan son imbéciles ( amén).
Llegas donde puedes dentro de tus limitaciones.

Pd. Eres un auténtico gilipollas vete a tomar por culo arrogante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Conclusión.
> 
> Yo me conformo con mi mujer.
> Yo insulto,tú me calificas.
> ...



Conclusión:
- Tú insultas, yo respondo.
- A tí no te gusta mi mensaje porque, si quizás llegaras a entenderlo, no lo puedes poner en práctica. Así que tú "no puedes" y yo "si puedo".
- Dicho por ti mismo, con tus propias palabras "yo llegas donde quieres"...dentro de lo que puedes.
Y si, quien insulta es imbécil. El listo argumenta. Y quien responde a un insulto responde a éste.

Ahora corre a las faldas de tu mujer, hombretón.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Eso requiere mucho esfuerzo, y tragar con otra cultura, además sufrirás allí xenofobia y esas mujeres querrán que pagues todo, además tarde o temprano el 70% de divorcios llegará allí y tu mujer cuando vea que sus amigas lo hacen no dudarán, es algo que no para de crecer, la familia está muerta y soros y demás no paran de fomentarlo.



Si, eso requiere mucho esfuerzo, como todas las cosas que merecen la pena.

Por otro lado, te recomendaría (si no lo has hecho) probar lo que he explicado, porque tus ideas de tipo "querrá que lo pagues todo" estan muy defasadas. Por último, y a riesgo de repetirme, te recomendaría a hablar con otras personas casadas o en relaciones largas con las mujeres que te hablo, así puedes ver si lo que digo es cierto o no.

Te adelanto que tengo razón.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> @Jevitronka En serio sigues sin entender, y @electricogrado te lo ha explicado con una sencillez y claridad tremendas.
> 
> Vamos a ver si con un ejemplo mas sencillo tú, y cualquier lector con mas de dos neuronas, lo entiende.
> 
> ...



Pero si te estoy diciendo que yo misma no querría nada con un hombre así. Una vez más no veo donde está el problema


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si te estoy diciendo que yo misma no querría nada con un hombre así. Una vez más no veo donde está el problema



Exacto. Eso es precísamente, lo que no has entendido.

Y a las pruebas me remito: ¿Cómo dices que se llama tu marido?


----------



## manutartufo (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Conclusión:
> - Tú insultas, yo respondo.
> - A tí no te gusta mi mensaje porque, si quizás llegaras a entenderlo, no lo puedes poner en práctica. Así que tú "no puedes" y yo "si puedo".
> - Dicho por ti mismo, con tus propias palabras "yo llegas donde quieres"...dentro de lo que puedes.
> ...



Tú si puedes,yo no, guauuuu. Sabrás quien soy y que hago comedoritos tirando aquí faroles de superhombre.
Todo el mundo llega a lo que quiere dentro de lo que puede ,sigues dándole vueltas a algo más que evidente .
Tú no insultas, tú respondes, claro que voy a las faldas de mi mujer pero a follarmela , estoy contento con mi vida ,los dos tenemos las mismas reglas,si tú tienes otras en tus relaciones mejor para ti, suerte ,te digo nuevamente en tu búsqueda de pareja ,relación o lo que busques. Te repito que no creo que ese tipo de mujer sea una mujer occidental, la veo más musulmana o eslava parecen mujeres sumisas e inseguras,aquí abundan los cuernos y las denuncias de maltrato. Eso que yo sepa no es insultar a nadie,cosa que tú si has hecho y me has tocado los huevos con tu arrogancia y lo mucho que vales según tu, que estás todo rato vendiendo la moto de lo buenismo que eres y como todas lo aceptan.


Y claro que soy un hombre ton de hecho te meto dos cachetones que me quedo tan ancho, de arrogantes se un rato. Haber si eres más humilde majo, y que sepas que eso no es un insulto.
Tonto los cojones, que evidentemente si es un insulto .


----------



## Proto (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si, eso requiere mucho esfuerzo, como todas las cosas que merecen la pena.
> 
> Por otro lado, te recomendaría (si no lo has hecho) probar lo que he explicado, porque tus ideas de tipo "querrá que lo pagues todo" estan muy defasadas. Por último, y a riesgo de repetirme, te recomendaría a hablar con otras personas casadas o en relaciones largas con las mujeres que te hablo, así puedes ver si lo que digo es cierto o no.
> 
> Te adelanto que tengo razón.



Bueno algunas pocas mujeres pueden quedar pero luchando mucho...

El caso es que hace 30 años se casaron en España con esa mentalidad y hoy están muchos divorciados, así que es mejor que te adaptes al futuro.

Si te das cuenta cada año hay menos matrimonios, el hombre cada día menos le compensa casarse, en 20 años ya no habrá matrimonios a este ritmo, habrá lo que te digo yo, amiguitas con derechos,.... Porque una chica de 18 años se puede trincar 500 de todos los perfiles, hacer twerking, tener 100 pagafantas en curro, gym, vecindario, universidad, etc... que podrá dejarte en cualquier momento, por tanto no habrá alicientes para los hombres se casen, ya habrán aprendido de ver en 30 años a hombres destruirse en matrimonios serios que han acabado en cuernos, ruina económica, humillación y vida destrozada de por vida. Si analizas en usa cada año los jóvenes tienen menos sexo, y menos ganas de casarse.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una vez mas, sigues ampliando e imaginando cosas sobre mi, en vez de preguntarme clara y diréctamente (otra cosa es que yo responda a lo que desee, pero al menos no haces la falacia del hombre de paja).
> 
> Asumes que cuando digo "he tenido" es porque ellas han terminado conmigo y no al revés. Craso error. También asumes que, desde los 15 a mis 45, solo he querido relaciones serias para matrimonio, o que eso es lo que querían ellas. Simplemente proyectas lo que tú quieres o lo que casa con tu intento de ganar un argumento que, simplemente, no existe.
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa quién me ha citado a mí eres tú. Tú me estás diciendo que has tenido bastantes relaciones y que todas las has dejado tu, y yo solo te estoy diciendo precisamente que eso te pasa porque, aunque las tías hagan todo lo que tú quieres, ya que te vendes aquí como un partidazo que ninguna mujer dejaría pasar, jamás vas a estar satisfecho, porque no puedes. Por eso contestas en un foro de internet a una tía que te está diciendo a las claras que jamás de los jamases tendría algo con alguien en esas condiciones que tú expones. Ese alguien puede irse con extranjeras, marcianos o lo que desee, ya sabe lo que hay. Por eso me gusta la sinceridad de primeras, pues no hace perder el tiempo a la gente.

Mis amigos podrán desear lo que deseen, yo tengo una boca para decir que no. 

Me agrada que me felicites por haber salido de la hostelería. Por lo demás, sigues ampliando e imaginando cosas sobre mi, en vez de preguntarme clara y diréctamente. Jamás desde que me registre en este foro yo he dicho que quiera marido o hijos. Lo que quiero, ya lo tengo.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Exacto. Eso es precísamente, lo que no has entendido.
> 
> Y a las pruebas me remito: ¿Cómo dices que se llama tu marido?



¿Quién te ha dicho a ti que yo quiero un marido?


----------



## BStoker (17 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista estadístico y técnico te doy toda la razón, pero soy un tipo familiero y me gusta tener pareja. Simplemente aplico la doctrina de "Españolas no. Españolizadas no." y mira, me ha ido estupendísimamente bien.
> 
> Por supuesto simplifico con lo de "Españolas no", ya que en realidad tampoco me tomo en serio a Europeas del Oeste (Francesas, Irlandesas, etc...), a Americanas, a Mexicanas, o a mujeres cuyos padres estén divorciados. También me ando con ojo si ellas han nacido en grandes urbes (a las Shanghainesas nativas ni con tu polla), o si han tenido parejas como yo (osea, "western men").
> 
> ...



Tradicional es casarse joven y tener hijos joven. Un hombre de más de 40, que no sabe cuánto vale el extra del comedor escolar y que ha tenido más de 4 novias, no puede ser tradicional. Hay que asumir que igual esa vida tradicional gusta en teoría, pero en la práctica no queremos perder las facilidades de la vida moderna, y no queremos en realidad esa vida tradicional.

Este foro es el día de la marmota, solamente algunos foreros como Zhukov, se ha visto que querían su familia, y la han formado apenas han podido. La boquerona lo mismo. Pero yo creo que hay mucho de postureo porque no es normal estar años buscando a alguien que cuadre.

Lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno, extranjera, occidental, oriental o extraterrestre, alguien viajado, bebido y follado tendrá que cuadrar, digo yo!


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (17 Feb 2022)

"No basta que la mujer del César sea honesta; también tiene que parecerlo".

Me parece algo que no lleva a más que malentendidos y desconfianza.


----------



## Proto (17 Feb 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> "No basta que la mujer del César sea honesta; también tiene que parecerlo".
> 
> Me parece algo que no lleva a más que malentendidos y desconfianza.



Antes los hombres exigían mujeres vírgenes, o que no curraran en curros de hombres ahora se casan felices con mujeres polifolladas por decenas y que han vivido un carrusel de pollas, y que tienen decenas de babosos en el trabajo entre ellos el jefe. 


La psicología actual te dice que la mujer no es de tu propiedad y puede tener amistades como tu tus amigas o salir a la discoteca y además el compromiso de una pareja vale 0 actualmente, entonces ¿por qué ese anelo de mujer tradicional que no existe?.
Si el compromiso actual vale 0, solo disfruta sin responsabilidades. 

¿O queréis que os cuente la de tíos divorciados arruinados, humillados, con la vida destrozada o que se han suicidado? De hecho los llaman los nuevos pobres.


----------



## Ederne (17 Feb 2022)

Posiblemente lo mas probable es que acaben follando... 
*Nuria Roca* tiene una relación abierta con su marido, folla con otros y luego se lo cuenta.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (17 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Antes los hombres exigían mujeres vírgenes, o que no curraran en curros de hombres ahora se casan felices con mujeres polifolladas por decenas y que han vivido un carrusel de pollas, y que tienen decenas de babosos en el trabajo entre ellos el jefe.
> 
> 
> La psicología actual te dice que la mujer no es de tu propiedad y puede tener amistades como tu tus amigas o salir a la discoteca y además el compromiso de una pareja vale 0 actualmente, entonces ¿por qué ese anelo de mujer tradicional que no existe?.
> ...



Es lo más inteligente según relación riesgo/acierto, pero jode ver como han destrozado la cultura occidental en 3 décadas, y no sólo por el tema del hilo, la verdad ya no importa, sólo lo conveniente, involución de valores, etc.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Posiblemente lo mas probable es que acaben follando...



Por qué? Tan solo con que uno de los dos no quiera no hay folleteo


----------



## Ederne (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por qué? Tan solo con que uno de los dos no quiera no hay folleteo



El roce hace el cariño, al final los tíos siempre están intentando picar piedra y si te ven un momento débil, se abalanzan.
Lo digo por experiencia propia, no veas que mal momento...


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> El roce hace el cariño, al final los tíos siempre están intentando picar piedra y si te ven un momento débil, se abalanzan.
> Lo digo por experiencia propia, no veas que mal momento...



Pues ahí tienes que estar tú para decir que no


----------



## Ederne (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues ahí tienes que estar tú para decir que no



Y es lo que hago pero ya no es lo mismo en la relación de amistad o compañerismo después del "Incidente", por eso soy cortante y a veces borde.
Es una manera de tenerlos a distancia y ahuyentarlos.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Y es lo que hago pero ya no es lo mismo en la relación de amistad o compañerismo después del "Incidente", por eso soy cortante y a veces borde.
> Es una manera de tenerlos a distancia y ahuyentarlos.



Y para que te enrollas con ellos, hija mía?


----------



## Proto (17 Feb 2022)

CACHICUERNA dijo:


> Es lo más inteligente según relación riesgo/acierto, pero jode ver como han destrozado la cultura occidental en 3 décadas, y no sólo por el tema del hilo, la verdad ya no importa, sólo lo conveniente, involución de valores, etc.



A mi también me gustaría tener una mujer tradicional a mi lado, tener 4 hijos, un buen piso barato, una patria llena solo de españoles de bien sin invasores ni separatas, programas de televisiones serios, cultos sin la degeneración actual y contrato fijo bien pagado hasta jubilarme pero como muy bien dices han destrozado la cultura occidental y si tus hijas se casan con africanos tendrás que asumirlo o si tu barrio se llena de gentuza te lo comes. La mujer la han educado soros y compañía para odiarnos y no crear familias fuertes bien estructuradas y con buenos valores sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por qué? Tan solo con que uno de los dos no quiera no hay folleteo



Exacto, mira @Azog el Profanador que se quería follar al gordo @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL y no lo consiguió.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Exacto, mira @Azog el Profanador que se quería follar al gordo @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL y no lo consiguió.



Buah, la que acabas de liar


----------



## Ederne (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y para que te enrollas con ellos, hija mía?



Son ellos quienes empiezan primero, ya te lo dije y se ve bien cuando se están lanzando, por desgracia muchos con pareja... ¡Cuanta hipocresía hay en el Mundo!.
Yo no doy falsas esperanzas.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Son ellos quienes empiezan primero, ya te lo dije y se ve bien cuando se están lanzando, por desgracia muchos con pareja... ¡Cuanta hipocresía hay en el Mundo!.
> Yo no doy falsas esperanzas.



Que me dices, y luego se atreven a pedir que su mujer no salga de casa para que no les pongan los cuernos. No me lo esperaba


----------



## Ederne (17 Feb 2022)

Pues si llego así con su edad, firmo ahora mismo.


----------



## Proto (17 Feb 2022)

Hay miles de entrevistas con chicas como estas ¿tu crees que un joven se casará con estas nuevas mujeres actuales? :


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Buah, la que acabas de liar



Yooooo?.
Quita, quita que estoy muy tranquilo con el duo Pimpinela en el ignore.


----------



## Ederne (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que me dices, y luego se atreven a pedir que su mujer no salga de casa para que no les pongan los cuernos. No me lo esperaba



Tienes que salir mas de fiesta, no veas cuando se intentan quitar la alianza para que no descubras que es casado o te inviten a una copa y se le vea la foto de la familia semi oculta en la cartera la cara que ponen cuando se la descubres


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Tienes que salir mas de fiesta, no veas cuando se intentan quitar la alianza para que no descubras que es casado o te inviten a una copa y se le vea la foto de la familia semi oculta en la cartera la cara que ponen cuando se la descubres



Joder, yo salgo de fiesta y no me pasan esas cosas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Tienes que salir mas de fiesta, no veas cuando se intentan quitar la alianza para que no descubras que es casado o te inviten a una copa y se le vea la foto de la familia semi oculta en la cartera la cara que ponen cuando se la descubres



No siempre vamos con trolas ehhhhh, no está bien generalizar.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, yo salgo de fiesta y no me pasan esas cosas



Eso es porque no estás receptiva y los ahuyentas multi.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Pero entonces el problema es* si ellos* salen con otras mujeres a solas, no si nosotras salimos con otros tíos a solas. Propongo que se prohíba por ley que los tíos casados salgan de casa


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Eso es porque no estás receptiva y los ahuyentas multi.



Pero siento hablo con todo el puto mundo


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Lo que?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo que?



Autan es un matamoscas.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Autan es un matamoscas.



Jamás oí esa marca


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Jamás oí esa marca


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947900



Multi


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Multi



Ha venido a huevo


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Hostias, un repelente feminista antimachirulos opresores


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ha venido a huevo



Cada vez somos mas, joder. ¿Con cual de todos me voy a enrollar cuando estemos a solas?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Feb 2022)

Yo sabía que algo para los insectos era, que más dá matar que ahuyentar coño.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (18 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cada vez somos mas, joder. ¿Con cual de todos me voy a enrollar cuando estemos a solas?



Pero habría folleteo o no?


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pero habría folleteo o no?



No se, eso según digan los tratados habituales que he de hacer porque se lo imaginan, porque todas hacen lo mismo y blablablabla


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (18 Feb 2022)

O sobredosis de café de tostador arábica 100% natural.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

Veis que armonía hay cuando estamos todos juntos pero no revueltos?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (18 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Veis que armonía hay cuando estamos todos juntos pero no revueltos?



Pero este nuevo que hay en el hilo es multi nuestro también?.
Como tengo ignore al proario no estoy al día.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pero este nuevo que hay en el hilo es multi nuestro también?.
> Como tengo ignore al proario no estoy al día.



Tienes que controlar más o te quitaremos el título de Nodriza


----------



## Goyim desobediente (18 Feb 2022)

Te parece bien que a tu mujer se la follen a pelito en lo alto tuya cayéndote el sudor de los wevos del otro en la frente?
IMPONTE YA, HOSTIA Y DEJA DE PAGAFANTEAR. Si no quieres que se vea con Jhonny se lo dices con un par de huevos.
Puto hilos betacuck


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

Bowman está con mujera, y tú ya tienes amigas de sobra. A mí café o lo que queráis, más no va a poder ser


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

Lo celebro. Unas copas cuando gustes, en plena armonía y hermandad


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

Soy más de billar


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (18 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Soy más de billar


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


>



Tú no tenías acciones en un puteche?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (18 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Soy más de billar



De americano con bujeros o de carambola?


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (18 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tú no tenías acciones en un puteche?



No Reina , pero en Putas y fiestas me he gastado algun que otro traspaso de un Puti Club


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (18 Feb 2022)

Cuentame mas Rey , que te metias en Discotecas de Panchitos o los tipicos pubs que hacen cursos de salsa y bachata ?


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> De americano con bujeros o de carambola?



Números, de ese de enteras y ralladas


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> No Reina , pero en Putas y fiestas me he gastado algun que otro traspaso de un Puti Club



Sigue con las putas, que te van a echar de menos


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (18 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Números, de ese de enteras y ralladas



Eso no es billar, el billar auténtico es este, lo practico desde hace más de 30 años.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (18 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sigue con las putas, que te van a echar de menos



A ti no se te ha pasado el Arroz , a ti se te ha quemado


----------



## Conan76 (18 Feb 2022)

Si es un matrimonio "abierto" no veo mayor problema.

Si hacen camas redondas mejor que mejor.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Eso no es billar, el billar auténtico es este, lo practico desde hace más de 30 años.



Oye, mas divertido


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> A ti no se te ha pasado el Arroz , a ti se te ha quemado



Y sigue al fuego, hasta que haya un incendio y tengan que venir los bomberos


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (18 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Oye, mas divertido



Tambien juego al otro de números y lisas y rayadas de vez en cuando, pero mi pasión es el billar de carambola a 3 bandas.


----------



## Proto (18 Feb 2022)

Sois unos carcas, leer la wiki que te explica que estando emparejado las amistades entre personas de diferente sexo son saludables:









¿Es adecuado que una mujer casada tenga a un hombre como mejor amigo?


Los mejores amigos que te apoyan pueden ser de diferente sexo, altura y contextura corporal. Por lo tanto, no es de sorprenderse que algunas mujeres casadas tengan a un hombre como mejor amigo. Sin embargo, eso no debería representar una...




es.wikihow.com





Así que lo de prohibir o romper la relación es de talibanes, qué poca psicología, tenéis que tomar más tazas de realidad, adaptaros al mundo.... tenéis que aprender que os tenéis que quedar en casa los sábados haciendo las tareas del hogar como planchar la ropa de tu pareja o limpiar los wc y ella quedando sola con su amigo a cenar , cuando venga ser asertivos y preguntar por su velada, pero nada aquí mucho machista opresor, cuánto os queda por aprender...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (18 Feb 2022)

El calvo es Dani Sánchez, varias veces campeón del mundo, un crack que ganó su primer título con 17 años, su rival Dick Jaspers es el actual número 1 mundial.


----------



## kakarot (18 Feb 2022)

Tus amigas son crackos, o son milfs rollo Marta Landín?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (18 Feb 2022)

Aquí Dani Sánchez con pelo después de ir a Turquía.


----------

